# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Forums] Vos pseudos : Ils viennent d'où ?

## Baptiste Wicht

Bonjour

ca fait mainteant un moment que je suis sur ce forum et je me posais une question. Vous les sortez d'ou vos pseudos ? 

Pour certains, c'est leurs noms, d'autres une partie de celui-ci, mais les autres ?

Pour ma part, mon pseudo est tout simplement un de mes multiples surnoms  :;):

----------


## Lung

> d'autres une partie de celui-ci,


C'est a, et a dsigne aussi mon avatar.

----------


## Oluha

Oluha c'est le perso d'un manga de Clamp (Clover)

----------


## ionix

J'ai rflchit et je me suis dit que ionix c'tait pas mal : totale invention.

----------


## Skyounet

> Oluha c'est le perso d'un manga de Clamp (Clover)


Roh on dirait Aerith mais en un poil plus sexy. 
La forme du visage, les yeux, la bouche, le nez sont les mmes.

Pour moi, ben je sais pas trop.
Peut-etre un rapport avec Skywalker de Star Wars.
Pis mon "rve" c'est de pouvoir voler, ou du moins courir dans le ciel, donc voila.  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryan Sheckler

Du jeune skater pro du mme nom.

----------


## lakitrid

Moi c'est un pseudo purement et simplement invent. Et surtout unique (enfin a priori). Une recherche google ne renvoi que sur des utilisations que j'ai faites de ce pseudo sur internet et rien d'autre.  ::):

----------


## gorgonite

les gorgonites sont des cratures voues  l'chec, quoiqu'ils fassent, durant toute leur existance. 
en gros, des persos qui, comme moi, foirent tout ce qu'ils entreprennent depuis le dbut de leur existence  ::cry:: 
(film : small soldiers)

----------


## yiannis

Pour mon cas, il s'agit du prenom dont les grecs usent pour le mien. Jean-marc, c'est trop long pour eux et cela ferait yiannis markos ou Zan-mark. Donc c'est yiannis et ca me va  :;):

----------


## Biosox

Mon prnom commence par B. Je voulais un pseudo qui commence par B.

Au dbut j'ai pris *Bombadil* (perso du seigneur des anneaux). Mais sur plein de forum je trouvais des gens qui l'avaient dja. Ensuite j'ai pris *Bishop*. pareil. Alors  j'ai dcid d'en inventer un en esprant qu'il soit unique.

"Biosox" c'est une dformation de "Bioscop": Jill Bioscop, un personnage fminin de la magnifique trilogie Nikopol de Enki Bilal

"biosox" dans google ne me ramne pas qu' des post  moi, mais presque

----------


## Oui-Oui MB

Moi tout le monde m'appelle "Oui-Oui" mais apparement y avait dja un Oui-Oui alors j'ai rajout "MB".

Le fond de l'histoire c'est que mon totem scout est Ouistiti Magic Box et voila !

----------


## ionix

"tamamanestgentille" ne renvoit rien sur google. C'est donc un pseudo libre ! je rigole...

----------


## nuke_y

Nuke c'est une partie de mon nom. Enfin c'est plus compliqu mais dans l'ide c'est a.

Le Y c'est parce qu'au dbut de caramail j'avais nuke_X. Mais le X faisait peur aux filles. Alors j'ai cr Nuke_X, Nuke_Y et Nuke_Z. Je m'tais inscrit sous DVP avec Nuke_Z mais j'ai perdu le mot de passe  ::oops::  . Alors j'ai re-cr un compte avec Nuke_Y.

Mais sinon ailleurs c'est plutt Nuke_Z ou Schtroumpf.

----------


## piro

Pour moi c'est simple, je voulais un pseudo plutot srieux (contrairement  mon pseudo JoyeuxBranleur utiliser sur d'autre site), j'ai donc choisi piro car PIerre est mon prnom et ROnzy est mon nom de famille.

----------


## Satch

Satch est le diminutif de Joe Satriani, dont je suis un grand admirateur.

Pour ceux qui ne le connaissent pas, c'est un guitariste qui a touch a plusieurs genres. Il a entre autre t le professeur de Steve Vai et de Kirk Hammet (guitariste de Metallica)
On le classe dans les "shreders" ou dans les "guitare heros".
Il est, pour moi, l'un des plus grands musiciens de notre poque, si ce n'est le plus grand.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Moi je sais pas...

Heu...

Pas David parce que je m'appele Henri...

Pas Troyes parce que j'habite  Nice...

Ah oui tient je vais changer mon pseudo en HenriDeNice...

...

 ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Pour *Bujuman* regarder ici vous aurez une ide l dessus (ou du je sais plus)  ::roll::

----------


## rbh

Pour RBH c'est un truc que j'ai trouv en fac pendant un TP de chimie.
Quand  ce que a veut dire, tout est crit.

(penser  NRV, NRJ, AJT, ...)

----------


## lanonyme

arf, il vient de l'agitation de mon (mes) neuronne(s)

j'ai jamais reussi a trouver de pseudo qui me plaisait... donc au pif  ::P:  

J'ai jamais trop le meme, il evolue avec le temps ^^ 

Faut que je me fix  ::roll::  

lanonyme

----------


## Maxoo

parce que je m'appelle Maxime, et que maxou ca faisait trop tapette  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

a une poque, je jouais bcp  Warcraft 2 en LAN et j'ai choisi comme pseudo le nom de mon clan orc prfr : shadowmoon. Puis je l'ai gard pour les forums, les jeux ...

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Salut,
ma mre gardait une petite fille qui (comme tout le monde) a appris  parler..  appeler les gens qui l'entourait par leurs prnoms... mais Christophe c'est un peu difficile au dbut... et a a donn Kikof.

----------


## xavlours

Ben je m'appelle ours et j'aime bien les xav.
J'avais jamais essay, mais sur google je tombe que sur dvp.com ! C'est cool, je suis le seul xavlours  ::lun:: .

----------


## nebule

Hum, moi j'avais un autre pseudo avant (merci aux modos pour le changement) mais des collgues m'ont facilement dmasque (trop proche de mon nom/prnom) et mme si je dis ce que je pense sur les forums comme dans la vraie vie, je prfre rester pseudo-anonyme  :;):  

Et celui la, bah c'est une copine qui m'a donn l'ide, ca veut rien dire de spcial, juste un mot que je trouvais sympa ...  ::roll::  ca fait assez fminin et puis voil  peu prs tout !

----------


## gorgonite

> ca fait assez fminin et puis voil  peu prs tout !


nbuleux... comme l'esprit d'une feministe aguerrie  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## le y@m's

Moi c'est tout simplement mon surnom  ::D:  .






> Satch est le diminutif de Joe Satriani, dont je suis un grand admirateur.
> 
> Pour ceux qui ne le connaissent pas, c'est un guitariste qui a touch a plusieurs genres. Il a entre autre t le professeur de Steve Vai et de Kirk Hammet (guitariste de Metallica)
> On le classe dans les "shreders" ou dans les "guitare heros".
> Il est, pour moi, l'un des plus grands musiciens de notre poque, si ce n'est le plus grand.


un pote me l'a fait dcouvrir ya pas longtemps, une vrai tuerie  ::ccool::

----------


## TheLeadingEdge

De mes loisirs, la sonorit me plaisais bien.
Xavlours m'a donn l'ide d'aller chercher mon pseudo ds google ... Je suis dgout ... y'en a des pages !!!




> Surfin' with the alien


, dj rien que la pochette est 1 chef d'oeuvre ! peut-tre parce que le silver surfer est celui des supers-hros que je prfre ?



> Il est, pour moi, l'un des plus grands musiciens de notre poque, si ce n'est le plus grand.


ouais faut pas abuser non plus ... c'est 1 des meilleurs guitaristes, c'est dj pas mal non ?

----------


## Arnaud F.

Quand a moi, au dpart Bucheron67 car en fait, c'est mon passe temps favori, fendre du bois a longueur de journe, le reeeve !!!

Bon le 67 pour mon dpartement...

Mais bon depuis peu je suis *buchs* car c'est plus court, pas de signification particuliere (j'ai jamais t imaginatif en ce qui concerne les pseudos  ::(:  )

----------


## Anomaly

Je comprends mieux pourquoi je reois tant de demandes de changement de pseudo ces derniers jours.  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

En ce qui me concerne, il faut se plonger dans les arcanes de la kabbale:

r0d (notez que c'est un 0 (zero), et pas un 0([]) )
ce qui donne 1804 (R->18, 0, d->4)
Ce qui, si l'on considre que nous avons l 2 chiffres en base 18, donne H4.
Or 1.h4 est le premier coup d'une ouverture au jeu d'chec dite "ouverture anti-Borg".
J'ai falli gagner les championnats du monde d'checs avec cette ouverture dans une vie antrieure,  l'poque de la Pange.
Voil. Je suis tonn que personne n'ait trouv avant  ::roll:: 

...
hum... quoi, vous ne me croyez pas?
 ::aie:: 

 ::arrow::

----------


## gorgonite

> En ce qui me concerne, il faut se plonger dans les arcanes de la kabbale:
> 
> r0d (notez que c'est un 0 (zero), et pas un 0([]) )
> ce qui donne 1804 (R->18, 0, d->4)
> Ce qui, si l'on considre que nous avons l 2 chiffres en base 18, donne H4.
> Or 1.h4 est le premier coup d'une ouverture au jeu d'chec dite "ouverture anti-Borg".
> J'ai falli gagner les championnats du monde d'checs avec cette ouverture dans une vie antrieure,  l'poque de la Pange.
> Voil. Je suis tonn que personne n'ait trouv avant 
> 
> ...




jusqu' la dernire ligne... siiiiiiiiiiiiii videmment   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

Cantrelle ?
Merde....c'est pas un pseudo a ! C'est mon nom, quel con.
...
C'est a peu prs ce que j'ai pens, le lendemain de mon inscription sur le site lorsque j'ai dcouvert que j'avais encore rien compris a un truc finalement simple.
Mais ...j'ai un alibi. Et oui, en effet a cette poque coulait une source - que je croyais intarrissable - de Pommard, ayant plant racines dans la cave de mon grand-pre et se deversant dans mon gosier  ::mouarf::  
...
J'ai dcid de laisser comme a, a me fait marrer quand j'y repense...

 :;):

----------


## nuke_y

Borg c'tait pas un joueur de tennis ?

----------


## pinocchio

Pinocchio car je sentais bien que je risquais dire des mensonges (mme s'ils sont non volontaire) en rpondant  des questions. En gnral, c'est plutt ristou (touriste en verlan dans ma tte) car ca vient de ma priode de l'IUP (6 mois pas plus la dure de l'IUP). Et depuis peu le virus, car dans mon nouveau projet qui a pas loin d'un an d'anciennet je trouve pleins de bugs.
@+
pinocchio

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Eh ben, moi qui pensais que tous les pseudos avaient une source simple  ::lol::  

J'ai dit que le mien tait un pseudo, je vais complter. C'est en fait une extension de mon nom (Wicht).

En fait des pseudos j'en ai pleins (bubuch, bucheron, bucheron de tagettes, pastis, bassit, ...)

----------


## Pouic

Le cri d'amour du hamster ?  ::aie::

----------


## dirty_boy

moi c'est comme ca que m'appelle ma femme.

----------


## chaval

Salut
Chaval veut dire "gamin" en espagnol. Ca colle bien avec mon cot... euh gamin que je fais subir un peu  tout le monde.
Mon patron et ma chef me disent au moins une fois par jour que j'ai cot calimro trs prononc ; j'ai peut tre trouv une base pour mon prochain pseudo  ::mouarf:: 


P.S. et il parait que mon avater est TRES ressemblant

----------


## l@rry

::salut:: 

mon pseudo vient du hros (ou plutot anti-hros) Larry Laffer de la clbre suite de jeux "Leisure Suit Larry".

voil

----------


## warwink

Moi le mien  t totalement invent pendant que je m'emmerdais en cours (faut bien le dire). Aprs coup j'ai vu que l'on pouvait traduire ca de l'anglais en "clin d'oeil  la guerre" ou un truc comme ca  ::?: . J'ai aussi trouv sur google  the "Warwink University" ... les pauvres  ::D:

----------


## Maxoo

Vous m'avez donne envie de cherche sur les moteurs de recherche :

Google : me dit que je devrais m'appeller Maxhoo, mais il me trouve bienAltavista : aime bien mon nom, mais me trouve pas mon profil de DeveloppezYahoo : a peu pres pareil que AltavistaMsn : me dit que je ferais mieux de m'appeller Maxon ... je suis pas sur  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: Exalead : m'aime bien, mais me trouve pas mon profil developpez ... sniffKartoo : me trouve assez bien, c'est vraiment top cette interface

----------


## nebule

> Vous m'avez donne envie de cherche sur les moteurs de recherche :
> 
> Google : me dit que je devrais m'appeller Maxhoo, mais il me trouve bienAltavista : aime bien mon nom, mais me trouve pas mon profil de DeveloppezYahoo : a peu pres pareil que AltavistaMsn : me dit que je ferais mieux de m'appeller Maxon ... je suis pas sur  Exalead : m'aime bien, mais me trouve pas mon profil developpez ... sniffKartoo : me trouve assez bien, c'est vraiment top cette interface



Moi, juste pour google (mon ami  :;):  ) il me propose nebul*a* mais trouve bien mon profil !
 ::roll::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Pour moi google propose kick off...

----------


## al1_24

Le choix de mon pseudo, c'est juste la transcription phontique [fon&tik] de mon nom.
Transparent pour tous ceux qui me connaissent.

----------


## Maxoo

> Le choix de mon pseudo, c'est juste la transcription phontique [fon&tik] de mon nom.
> Transparent pour tous ceux qui me connaissent.


alain vincat ??

----------


## Skyounet

Alain Underscorevintcatre?  ::aie::   ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Maxoo

> Alain Underscorevintcatre?


pour tu sors ?? si ca se trouve c'est ca !!

----------


## xavlours

Je verrais bien Alain De Ctres.

----------


## Maxoo

mais alors pourquoi ce _24 ... il aurait fallu _2_4

mais peut etre Alain Decatres ...

----------


## anitshka

vu que dans la vrai vie mon nom c'est anne pour faire plus court c'est durdur... Mon grand pre m'appelle comme ca et c'est tellement difficile a orthographier que je n'ai jamais eu de problme de nick dj rserv... donc je garde celui la... ::mrgreen::

----------


## chat hotplug

J'aime beaucoup de choses.
L'informatique et les chats entre autre...
Le gros chat gris de mes parents m'a inspir et j'ai eu envie de lui rajouter une terminaison USB en bout de queue. j'ai beaucoup hsit avec le FireWire. Du coup j'ai choisi "chat hotplug" plutt que "chat USB" ou "chat FireWire". Comme a je peux toujours changer de connectique dans mon avatar. Question de polymorphisme donc.

P.S.: amis des animaux, rassurez-vous, le chat n'a rien.

----------


## farscape

ben moi c'est simple quand je me suis inscris j'etais en plein dans la serie (gniale) dont je porte le nom ,
comme le nom me plaisait alors voili... ::D: 

bon de temps y en bien un qui cherche sur google un poster de farscape et qui tombe sur mon blog mais bon  ::mouarf::

----------


## hansaplast

bein, a l'epoque, j'etait merdeux, et tous les gens sur internet essayaient de trouver la pseudo qui avait le plus la classe possible...
donc j'ai pris le contre courant  ::koi::

----------


## joefou

C'tait dans cette lointaine poque lycenne, ou un de mes camarades m'avait interpell de la sorte: " H, Joe-fou qu'est devant moi ! "
J'ai trouv que a me correspondait bien, "le gars un peu cingl", c'est un tat de dtresse et de troubles psychologiques dans lequel je me retrouve invariablement plong aprs une journe passe devant un ordinateur  imlmenter ces f$*@ de progs de m"&$.
Depuis j'utilise ce nickname, et je suis une thrapie rgulire aux lectrochocs.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

moi jm'en rappelle plus mais je sais que c'est le nom d'un boss dans sailor moon
*ahaha je vois deja vos regards jaloux  ::aie:: *

----------


## Mathusalem

moi a vient tout btement de la bible, c'est le personnage qui est sens avoir vcu le plus longtemps (969 ans pour tre prcis).

et puis j'aime bien le champagne  ::mouarf::

----------


## pepper18

> moi a vient tout btement de la bible, c'est le personnage qui est sens avoir vcu le plus longtemps (969 ans pour tre prcis).


salut ... Mtoushlah (Mathusalem en hbreu original)  ::aie::  

vous l'avez peut-tre devin, mon pseudo est en rapport avec les clbres red hot chili peppers, un groupe que j'aime beaucoup.

----------


## VinceTlse

Le mien est tout con :
 - et de 1, Je m'apelle Vincent,
 - et de 2, j'habite Toulouse.
Maintenant je pense etre apte a avoir la palme d'or de l'originalit !!!  ::aie::  

Sinon j'en ai un autre qui est NeverWhere que j'utilise trs peu, mais qui est une rfrence au livre de mme nom de Neil Gaiman (que je recommande par ailleurs  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## Mathusalem

> salut ... Mtoushlah (Mathusalem en hbreu original)  
> 
> vous l'avez peut-tre devin, mon pseudo est en rapport avec les clbres red hot chili peppers, un groupe que j'aime beaucoup.



plutt Methuselah ou Metushlach  :;):

----------


## pepper18

> plutt Methuselah ou Metushlach


tout dpend de la traduction. moi j'ai l'habitude de prononcer (en phontique) : mtouchla

----------


## _KB_

Simple contaction phontique de mon nom de famille.
Je ne l'ai pas choisi, tout le monde a toujours finit par m'appeler comme a o que j'aille depuis le collge. Pareil pour mon pre...

L'ennui c'est qu'il y a maintenant ce ###### de dsherbant "KB jardin", d'o certaines blagues gentillettes  ::):

----------


## Bebel

Mon pseudo , c'est mon surnom. Ca vient de mon nom. Mais je le trouve de plus en plus utilis sur le net. Et sans oublier que c'est aussi le surnom de l'un de nos acteurs franais.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Moi c'est un pseudo purement et simplement invent. Et surtout unique (enfin a priori). Une recherche google ne renvoi que sur des utilisations que j'ai faites de ce pseudo sur internet et rien d'autre.


Pareil que lui, j'aime l'aspect unique de mon pseudo  ::):  Si quelqu'un l'utilise un jour, a sera un copieur !

En ce qui me concerne en plus, mon pseudo est un mlange entre KiLLeR ( un pseudo que j'utilise pour les jeux vidos dont je suis fan.. ) et Steve Vai ( un de mes guiratistes prfr et surtout  mon avis le plus charismatique ) et une partie de Iron Maiden ( j'adore le design de leurs pochettes CD, ainsi que certaines de leurs reprsentation  ::):  )

Et puis a sonne bien ! Faut prononcer "KiL V  DeuN"  ::): 

A+

----------


## BugFactory

Tous ceux qui ont un jour lu mes posts sur les forums techniques le savent : le mien est directement inspir par mes mthodes de travail.
N'allez pas rpter a  mon patron!
Et pas de bol : je n'arrive qu'en troisime position sur Google.

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

BugFactory => usine  gaz ???
 ::dehors::

----------


## Pascal Jankowski

Un jour, j'ai ouvert au hasard, l'annuaire tlphonique de la ville de Poznan et je suis tomb sur mon pseudo  la page 1965. Je l'ai trouv sympa et depuis je l'ai adopt sur dvp.

----------


## LaChips

Moi mon pseudo c'est mon surnom car j'adore les chips  ::aie::  
mais on m'apelle aussi Chipster

----------


## Celelibi

Avant tout, bravo pour l'originalit de la question qui se retrouve invariablement  un moment ou  un autre sur tous les forum rgulirement frquents.  ::): 

D'o vient mon pseudo :
La premire fois que j'ai eut besoin d'un pseudo c'tait pour mon inscription sur GOA (site de jeu de rseau), et comme  l'poque j'aimais bien les pokmons (vous savez, les petits monstres gentils qu'on capture dans une balle rouge et blanche), et bien je me suis dit que j'allais m'appeller comme un pokmon rare : celebi. (ce pokmon ne peut pas tre obtenu de faon rgulire dans le jeu)
Mais mon inexprience du clavier (j'tais jeun  l'poque :p) et l'heure (~ 3h du matin) ont fait qu'un "li" s'est gliss en plein millieu.
Donc du coup j'ai gard ce pseudo qui tout compte fait est unique sur le net.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Avant tout, bravo pour l'originalit de la question qui se retrouve invariablement  un moment ou  un autre sur tous les forum rgulirement frquents.


Merci  ::mouarf::  

C'est vrai que j'ai pas t la chercher loin cette question, mais fallait bien qu'elle soit pose un jour sur developpez.com, non ?

Sinon, j'ai t voir sur google, avec wichtounet, je suis le seul et l'unique  ::P:

----------


## Christianchristian

Bonjour,

Moi, c'est  l'inscription que tout s'est dcid, j'ai d me faire jeter une bonne dizaine de fois avec christ....

Et puis j'ai eu l'ide gniale (_une par jour en moyenne_  ::P:  ),

Cordialement,

----------


## f_bobo

Salut,

Mon nom de famille tant rapidement considrer comme un surnom alors j'ai juste mis la premire lettre de mon prnom devant... parce que derrire a fait  ::mouarf::  

Et puis question immagination, a va pas loin chez moi, j'ai pas install le module.
Dernier point, en espagnol, je crois, a veut dire le fou du village alors de l  faire un lien...  :;):

----------


## lou87

Et bien tout simplement en prenant la fin de mon surnom et en y ajoutant les 2 derniers chiffres de mon anne de naissance ^^

Pas trs recherche, je dois bien l'avouer.  :;):

----------


## BizuR

> vu que dans la vrai vie mon nom c'est anne pour faire plus court c'est durdur... Mon grand pre m'appelle comme ca et c'est tellement difficile a orthographier que je n'ai jamais eu de problme de nick dj rserv... donc je garde celui la...


Si c'est plus court ... pourquoi tu ne t'es pas appele "durdur" alors  ::mouarf::  
 ::dehors::

----------


## BizuR

Pour ma part, BizuR se dcompose en deux phases :

- "Bizu" est un surnom acquis en arrivant sur Nantes, juste aprs une soire (trop) bien arrose avec de nouveaux amis (d'o le bizutage de la soire). Comme j'ai vomi partout et fait vomir une bonne partie des invits, c'est rest dans les annales...

- Toujours avec les mmes amis, j'ai fait un tournoi de PES3 et on crait nos joueurs pour la dream team perso ... et on a ds lors rajout ce "R" pour prononc "BizouR". Ca faisait penser a un produit import de l'Europe de l'Est et ca nous  fait marrer. Du coup, je le conserve pour mes jeux et les nouveaux forums.

Avant c'etait Bizbizu (== "biz ... bizu" == "bises ... bizu", utilis  la fin de chacun de mes mails changs avec ces mmes amis).

Sur Google, les deux pseudos ramnent  mes profils varis sur plusieurs forums  :;):

----------


## jimbololo

moi s'est mon surnom! au dbut c'tait "jimbo", vous me direz : pas trs original !, et un jour je ne sais pa pourquoi "lolo" c'est ajout a mon surnom et puis c'est rest comme sa. sur google, je vois les liens ramenant vers DVP, mais  partir de la 2me position, la 1re euh.... ::oops::   j'irai pas jet un coup d'oeuil  ::roll::   ::mouarf::

----------


## mavina

Salut,

Tout joueur de diablo 2 sait d'o vient mon pseudo : un set d'armure pour Amazone Arc  :;): 

Fred

----------


## tribaleur

Moi c'est une fille un jour qui ma dis que ce nom m'irrais bien ( ::oops::   :8O:  ).
Allez savoir ce qui lui est pass par la tte (mais en fin de compte sa me plait)
 Au fait juste comme sa 


```

```

C'est vrais qu'il est bon...mais y'en  plein d'autre (Jeff Beck; Al dimeola; John McLaughlin; Santana; Jimmy Hendrix...). ::mouarf::  
Ca c'est du bon rock bien rtrot (l'hortographe???). :;):

----------


## Satch

> C'est vrais qu'il est bon...mais y'en  plein d'autre (Jeff Beck; Al dimeola; John McLaughlin; Santana; Jimmy Hendrix...))


C'est pour a que j'ai mis "l'un des plus grands"  :;):

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Mon pseudo, c'est l'association d'une araigne intelligente, qui fait tout son possible dans l'informatique, qui feinte, une araigne dont le poison est mortel mais  des pouvoirs de guriseurs.

Malgr cela, je me trane mon status de Dbutant  ::D:

----------


## Machjaghjolu

Machjaghjolu = Homme du maquis (en langue Corse).

Vu que je suis plutt un homme qui hais la ville, je me suis vu attribu ce surnom et donc ce pseudo  ::D:

----------


## Pouic

> Merci  
> 
> C'est vrai que j'ai pas t la chercher loin cette question, mais fallait bien qu'elle soit pose un jour sur developpez.com, non ?


Ouais... M'enfin cette question a dj t pose l'anne dernire, si je me souviens bien...  ::roll::

----------


## Mdiat

> C'est vrais qu'il est bon...mais y'en  plein d'autre (Jeff Beck; Al dimeola; John McLaughlin; Santana; Jimmy Hendrix...)


Et Wes Montgommery, Charlie Christian, Philippe Catherine, Larry Coryell (Twin House avec les deux prcdents : woahhh....), Steve Howes...

Pour faire pleurer (j'espre  ::mouarf::  ) les fans de guitares, j'tais au concert parisien avec John McLaughlin, Larry Coryell  et Paco de Lucia (3 solos, 3 duos et un trio).

Bon c'est pas le sujet du fil : dsol  ::oops::

----------


## tribaleur

GRRRRRRR!!!!! ::evilred::  
Bhouuuu!! ::piou::  
Il est mchant!!!!!...
... :;):

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Ouais... M'enfin cette question a dj t pose l'anne dernire, si je me souviens bien...


C'est possible  ::oops::  

Mais il a t supprimm alors, donc c'est pas un grand maux d'en refaire un nouveau  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

D'o vient mon pseudo ?
Hyperiums, vous connaissez ? Non? -> www.hyperiums.com

J'y ai jou pendant longtemps, sous le pseudo Psykopate. Mon grade tait Commodore.

Voila tout  :;):

----------


## Sub0

Sub0 parce que je suis plus que nul !!  ::aie:: 
J'ai aussi jou pas mal de temps  MK ( l'poque du 386sx), +

----------


## Jahprend

Bah moi C Jah comme le Dieu des rastas et aprs je le mets a toute les sauces ici c Jahprend parce que je dbute dans l'informatique aprs une anne de BTS IRIS

----------


## bilb0t

> Bah moi C Jah comme le Dieu des rastas et aprs je le mets a toute les sauces ici c Jahprend parce que je dbute dans l'informatique aprs une anne de BTS IRIS


prend a veut dire dbutant ? Est-qu'il tombe ds le panneau ?

----------


## Jahprend

> prend a veut dire dbutant ? Est-qu'il tombe ds le panneau ?


(J'espere que tu le fais exprs) Jahprend-> J'apprends (comme un dbutant)

----------


## Jahprend

Jahdor les panneaux

----------


## shadowmoon

bilbot apparemment oui, il y est tomb  ::mouarf::

----------


## Cybher

pour moi, c'est juste mon surnom en classe prparatoire. mais cela n'a rien  voir avec l'informatique. c'est une suite de jeu de mot et dformation de mon nom de famille.

----------


## bilb0t

> Jahdor les panneaux



Je vois a  ::mouarf::

----------


## toniolol

JahDre  ce post et pour ma part ben c'est mon surnom et comme il n'est jamais dispo j'ai rajout lol !
Et je me le traine depuis de nombreuses annes sur le net, un peu comme un  ::boulet::  dont on n'arrive pas  dfaire.
Qui  dit comme moi ? 
Et  ::google::  me suit  la trace depuis !

----------


## BiM

Perso, c'est mes initiales, je porte ce pseudo depuis le lyce et maintenant tout le monde m'appelle comme a sauf mes collgues, trs peu connaissent mon pseudo.

Sinon, j'ai eu comme pseudo BiMouXeTTe ici d'o des restes de ce pseudo par ci par l et j'ai demand  en changer quand j'ai appris que c'tait possible pour prendre mon vrai pseudo (pris mais inutilis sur DVP). Une autre variante, BiMouNeTTe.

----------


## dedeloux

Pour ma part, il s'agit de mon surnom : dede (aller savoir pourquoi ?) mais comme c'est gnralement toujours pris j'ai rajout une contraction de mon nom de famille ce qui a fini par donner dedeloux ....Je n'ai pas regard mais je pense que c'est utilis par d'autres personnes.

[Edit]J'arrive en premire et deuxime positions qd mme  ::D:

----------


## ultracoxy

Mon pseudo est un mlange de circonstances : Je n'ai jamais eu de surnom jusqu' mon arrive  l'iut. L, deux de mes potes m'ayant vu en sous-vtements (cherchez pas  savoir pourquoi, il n'y a rien d'alechant), se sont tonns du grand nombre de grains de beaut qu'ils ont dcouvert. En rfrence  une coccinelle, ils m'ont surnomme "coxy". J'aime beaucoup car c'est fminin et mignon  mon got alors je l'ai trimball partout. 

Seulement, comme je ne suis pas la seule coxy sur cette terre, ce pseudo tait parfois dj pris sur certains sites, je suis devenue "ultracoxy", pour rester ultra-moi.  ::lol::

----------


## bilb0t

> deux de mes potes m'ayant vu en sous-vtements (cherchez pas  savoir pourquoi, il n'y a rien d'alechant)


On peut savoir ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ultracoxy

> On peut savoir ?



NON !!!   ::lol::   ::mouarf::

----------


## bilb0t

On va tre oblig d'imaginer pq tu te retrouve nue avec 2 potes...

Voyons voir...

Si on faisait un sondage ou que les gens faisaient des propositions...  ::mouarf::

----------


## loka

moi au lyce on me surnommait loki, hors comme loki c'est presque toujours prit sur les forum ou autre (jeux par exemple), bah j'ai opter pour loka ^^

----------


## ultracoxy

> On va tre oblig d'imaginer pq tu te retrouve nue avec 2 potes...
> 
> Voyons voir...
> 
> Si on faisait un sondage ou que les gens faisaient des propositions...



Avis  celui ou celle qui aura le plus d'imagination !  :;):  

Et puis, je n'tais pas nue, mais en sous-vtements !

----------


## BiM

Etant une fille dans un milieu d'hommes, il y a plusieurs options :
1. Tu as couch avec un (ou plusieurs) de tes potes
2. Tu as trop bu
3. Tu as fait un pari
4. Tu as fait un strip poker ou un strip jeu quelconque
5. Ils t'ont forc
6. Tu dormais en sous-vtements parce que tu n'avais rien d'autre et ils sont venus te rveiller
7. Tu tais en chambre tudiante et tu les a crois en allant ou revenant de la douche
8. Tu tais en appartement ou chambre tudiante et ils ont forc l'entre alors que tu n'avais pas fini de t'habiller
9. Tu es exhibitionniste
10. Tu n'as pas fait gaffe
etc...

----------


## ultracoxy

> Etant une fille dans un milieu d'hommes, il y a plusieurs options :
> 1. Tu as couch avec un (ou plusieurs) de tes potes
> 2. Tu as trop bu
> 3. Tu as fait un pari
> 4. Tu as fait un strip poker ou un strip jeu quelconque
> 5. Ils t'ont forc
> 6. Tu dormais en sous-vtements parce que tu n'avais rien d'autre et ils sont venus te rveiller
> 7. Tu tais en chambre tudiante et tu les a crois en allant ou revenant de la douche
> 8. Tu tais en appartement ou chambre tudiante et ils ont forc l'entre alors que tu n'avais pas fini de t'habiller
> ...



Lol, qui de mieux qu'une fille pour analyser la situation ! Il y a un peu de vrai dans les hypothses 1, 4, et 6 !

----------


## BiM

Tu as couch avec un de tes potes suite  quoi tous les autres sont venus VOUS rveillez.

D'autre part tu as fait un strip poker le mme jour ou bien un autre.

----------


## ultracoxy

> Tu as couch avec un de tes potes suite  quoi tous les autres sont venus VOUS rveillez.
> 
> D'autre part tu as fait un strip poker le mme jour ou bien un autre.



Non, c'est pas dans cet ordre.  ::lol::  

J'ai jou  "action ou vrit" avec deux potes dans nos chambres de cit U (j'tait jeune, c'tait il y a 6 ans bientt) et j'ai termine en soutien-gorge et pantalon (bah comme  la plage). Ma dernire action a consist  sortir avec l'un d'eux (pendant 4 ans quand mme, je joue bien le jeu !  ::mouarf::  ). En fait leur ide de jeu "action ou vrit" tait un plan drague qui m'a bien arrange ! 

Sinon, mon second pote qui m'a aussi baptis coxy m'a vu entirement en sous-vtements un matin au rveil, il tait comme un frre alors a ne m'a absolument pas drange...

----------


## BiM

> Non, c'est pas dans cet ordre.  
> 
> J'ai jou  "action ou vrit" avec deux potes dans nos chambres de cit U (j'tait jeune, c'tait il y a 6 ans bientt) et j'ai termine en soutien-gorge et pantalon (bah comme  la plage). Ma dernire action a consist  sortir avec l'un d'eux (pendant 4 ans quand mme, je joue bien le jeu !  ). En fait leur ide de jeu "action ou vrit" tait un plan drague qui m'a bien arrange ! 
> 
> Sinon, mon second pote qui m'a aussi baptis coxy m'a vu entirement en sous-vtements un matin au rveil, il tait comme un frre alors a ne m'a absolument pas drange...


Enfin perso, mon frre me voit en sous-vtements, il se fait taper dessus...

----------


## charly

Je vois ma soeur en sous vetement je suis mort! 

Question a 500 000 
 mon pseudo tant charly mon nom est ????? 
a) charles  b) ren 
c)lucie      d) Mister X.  

 Vous pouvez utilisez l'avis du publique  ::aie::

----------


## soad

::applo::  Ca deviens torride ici  ::applo::  

ultracoxy si jamais tu cherches un nouveau frre ... ?! On ce comprend hein ? lol  ::mrgreen::  


sinon mon pseudo ca viens de --> *S*ystem *O*f *A* *D*own --> *SOAD*






> Je vois ma soeur en sous vetement je suis mort! 
> 
> Question a 500 000 
>  mon pseudo tant charly mon nom est ????? 
> a) charles  b) ren 
> c)lucie      d) Mister X.  
> 
>  Vous pouvez utilisez l'avis du publique


heu... logiquement C  ::roll::

----------


## toniolol

> Vous pouvez utilisez l'avis du publique


Est-ce que je peux appeler un ami ?
 ::traine::

----------


## loka

c'est quoi un ami ?  ::aie::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Quelqu'un qui te regarde en sous vetement  ::aie::

----------


## ultracoxy

> c'est quoi un ami ?





> Quelqu'un qui te regarde en sous vetement


Ah non, quelqu'un qui te regarde en sous-vtements est un trs trs bon ami !  :;):

----------


## ultracoxy

> Enfin perso, mon frre me voit en sous-vtements, il se fait taper dessus...


Ben moi, je ne sais pas si a aurait t pareil avec un vrai frre, vu que je n'ai qu'une soeur mais elle n'a pas le droit de me voir en sous-vtements, je la dgagerais aussi sec !  ::lol::

----------


## Satch

Si j'avais une soeur, je la regarderais volontier en sous vtements  ::aie::

----------


## bilb0t

> cherchez pas  savoir pourquoi, il n'y a rien d'alechant


On cherche mme pas 10min, et elle balance tout... Les filles savent vraiment pas garder un secret.  ::mrgreen:: 




> Si j'avais une soeur, je la regarderai volontier en sous vtements


Tu serais pas un petit peu pervers ???  ::mouarf::  
Sinon, moi j'ai trois soeurs !!!  :8-):

----------


## bilb0t

On papotte, on papotte, mais je me rend compte que j'ai pas rpondu moi...

*Historique*
Bilb0t est arriv sur le net vers aot 2001. A l'poque il est l'amiral Trahwn et svit sur www.daifen.be au ct d'Elfindel Darius (un prince elfe tueur d'orc). Pour s'aider dans ses conqutes il cre un personnage nain du nom de Bilb0t Le sournois(comme dirait Sam sagace (le vilain hobbit joufflu comme dirait Smagol (le sournois comme dirait ...))). En parallle  ces activits divertissantes, l'amiral Trahwn arrive sur DVP vers mars 2002. Grand lecteur de la taverne (mais peut participatif), il est l lors de la cration du Mouarfland, se souvient de P4 le requin et des ses panneaux, de kwasin le vieux rleur et de sa ravissante Kwazinette, ... Lors du dpart de toute cette joyeuse tribu, il se dit qu'il ne les reverra jamais et verse une larme  ces combattants trop tt disparus.
Plus tard un nouveau groupe se forme sur DVP, il s'agit du TRFC. L'amiral Trahwn, sort de sa rserve et ce mets  dialoguer avec ces sympathiques Toulous(a)ins. Un peu trop d'aprs les modrateurs de DVP puisqu'il se retrouve banni  peut prs en mme temps que Lexav(son premier bannissement).
Ceci et d'autres vnements personnels font que l'amiral Trahwn va vivre en reclus pendant plus ou moins un an (de fin 2002  dcembre 2003).
La vie reprend finalement le dessus et l'amiral Trahwn dcide de revenir sur DVP. Il dcide de changer de nom et de bidouiller son IP. Il se souvient alors de Bilb0t et dcide de prendre ce nom  l'avenir...
Une petite erreur d'apprciation (utiliser le mme avatar (pas de commentaire, merci)) le fait reconnatre par les uns (modos) qui accordent leur royal pardon et les autres (Lexav) qui s'en rjouisse (je crois,  l'poque...).
Bref Bilb0t est prsent sur la taverne pendant les guerres entre jeunes et vieux, les nouvelles rgles de modrations, le dbut de l'arne, ... Il s'y cre une petite place au soleil avec ses SALB (ples copies des SALC de Bahamout), ainsi que les Mouarfs de l'Acadmie Bilb0t. Des groupies proposent mme de lui vouer un culte, de lui faire un site, ...
C'est l que les choses se gtent lgrement, puisque pour des raisons de ressources la taverne est rgulirement ferme et les sondages en son banni. L'ambiance retombe comme  un enterrement et certaines informations d'un groupuscule font que bilb0t se retire petit  petit de la vie de la taverne.
Tel le phoenix, bilb0t renait de ses cendres il y a plus ou moins un mois car changeant de boulot au 15/8/2006, il glande comme un malade au boulot et vient donc poluer la taverne...

Et sinon, le pq de bilb0t: c'est le premier livre qui m'a fait rver (bilbo le hobbit). Je l'ai lu dans un traduction ou bilbon = bilbo (comme en anglais quoi). Et j'ai toujours t convaincu que a s'crivait avec un t  la fin --> bilbot. Ensuite je me suis rendu compte que mettre un zero  la place d'un 'o' me rendait unique sur le net --> bilb0t.

voil voil

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> On papotte, on papotte, mais je me rend compte que j'ai pas rpondu moi...
> 
> *Historique*
> Bilb0t est arriv sur le net vers aot 2001. A l'poque il est l'amiral Trahwn et svit sur www.daifen.be au ct d'Elfindel Darius (un prince elfe tueur d'orc). Pour s'aider dans ses conqutes il cre un personnage nain du nom de Bilb0t Le sournois(comme dirait Sam sagace (le vilain hobbit joufflu comme dirait Smagol (le sournois comme dirait ...))). En parallle  ces activits divertissantes, l'amiral Trahwn arrive sur DVP vers mars 2002. Grand lecteur de la taverne (mais peut participatif), il est l lors de la cration du Mouarfland, se souvient de P4 le requin et des ses panneaux, de kwasin le vieux rleur et de sa ravissante Kwazinette, ... Lors du dpart de toute cette joyeuse tribu, il se dit qu'il ne les reverra jamais et verse une larme  ces combattants trop tt disparus.
> Plus tard un nouveau groupe se forme sur DVP, il s'agit du TRFC. L'amiral Trahwn, sort de sa rserve et ce mets  dialoguer avec ces sympathiques Toulous(a)ins. Un peu trop d'aprs les modrateurs de DVP puisqu'il se retrouve banni  peut prs en mme temps que Lexav(son premier bannissement).
> Ceci et d'autres vnements personnels font que l'amiral Trahwn va vivre en reclus pendant plus ou moins un an (de fin 2002  dcembre 2003).
> La vie reprend finalement le dessus et l'amiral Trahwn dcide de revenir sur DVP. Il dcide de changer de nom et de bidouiller son IP. Il se souvient alors de Bilb0t et dcide de prendre ce nom  l'avenir...
> Une petite erreur d'apprciation (utiliser le mme avatar (pas de commentaire, merci)) le fait reconnatre par les uns (modos) qui accordent leur royal pardon et les autres (Lexav) qui s'en rjouisse (je crois,  l'poque...).
> Bref Bilb0t est prsent sur la taverne pendant les guerres entre jeunes et vieux, les nouvelles rgles de modrations, le dbut de l'arne, ... Il s'y cre une petite place au soleil avec ses SALB (ples copies des SALC de Bahamout), ainsi que les Mouarfs de l'Acadmie Bilb0t. Des groupies proposent mme de lui vouer un culte, de lui faire un site, ...
> ...


Tout ca pour dire que tu volues au rythme de la taverne  ::mouarf:: 

Et que tu es un semblant de hobbit  :;):

----------


## elitost

elitost, concatnation de e ( pour le ct @ ) et de litost, un joli mot (selon moi) que j'avais dcouvert dans un roman de Milan KUNDERA.

Dfinition de litost:
"La litost est un tat tourmentant n du spectacle de notre propre misre soudainement dcouverte."

----------


## BrItneY

BrItneY vient de mon surnom dans mon ecole ou l'on m'appelle comme cela depuis mon integration...
J'etais le seul garcon deguise en Sailor Moon, et des filles en plein Commerce (pour ceux qui connaissent Nantes) ont pri des photos avec moi en deconnant sur le fait que je ressemblait a Britney Spears...et non a Sailor Moon...
Ca reste ces choses la... :;): 

Et mon image vient d'un ami, qui sait que je suis un fan d'Half-life 2...qui a modifie le logo et refait sous SolidWorks...Je le remercie au passage  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Theocourant

Mon pseudo vient d'une poque recule o je voulais faire du chat et que je ne savais pas que caramail grait les alias. J'ai donc cr une boite spciale ddicace pour le chat (c'est ma bote  spam maintenant 500 mails par semaine).

Je souhaitais mettre comme nom pour le chat "No" yen avait 3500 et quelque et je ne voulais pas tre No3501 ... Je me suis alors rapproch du prnom que beaucoup de monde me donne (alors que ce n'est pas le mien) "Tho" et il y en avait dj environ 200. J'ai donc fait un jeu de mot  la con et l pas de numro ...  

Voil Thocourant tait n avec ses dclinaisons aprs : Thoboulot, Thobistrot, Thocaf, Thododo, Thodort, Thozanges, ...
Mais j'ai et j'ai eu d'autres pseudos comme OhCaptainMyCaptain, GoTrouveRien, Scouter, ...

Mon pseudo me suit partout : forum, chat, dans des applis, partage, sur ma faluche, pour certaines personnes qui me connaissent que sous ce "prnom", abonnements ou renseignements ncessaires pour avoir des chantillons...

+

Tho

----------


## ccensam

De ma part mon pseudo se compose de :
C : language de programmation prfr.ENSAM : mon ecole d'etude ENSAM-MEKNES-MAROC
C'est pas trop chic mais je trouve acceptable.

----------


## illight

Mon pseudo vient d'un nom de personnage d'un jdr (AD&D 1e dition) ou j'tait un gnome guerrier illusionniste  ::roll::   ::mrgreen::  depuis ce pseudo me suis partout  ::mrgreen:: 

J'ai pris ce pseudo parce que les ds ont dcids que j'tait n dans les collines d'ou Ill - Light  ::mrgreen::

----------


## JavaAcro

*clapton* etait mon ancien pseudo, mais avec le temps je l'ai trouv rigolo et par suite, j'ai demand  l'administrateur Nono40 pour qu'il le change en *cheikhbouchihda*.
Traduction:
*bouchihda*: est le nom du professeur(matre) que j'ai eu  la premire anne de l'ecole *primaire*...il y a belle lurette.(mes hommages  ce matre qui est actuellement dcd).
*cheikh*: veut dire matre, enseignant, institutaire....
Ce qui donne:
*cheikhbouchihda* = matre bouchihda

----------


## SnakemaN

Bon si je suis le raisonnement de Ultracoxi je devrai m'appeller ultrayeti  ::lol::  

Bon sinon mon pseudo a la base c'est Snake parceque j'aime bien les serpents tout simplement, ainsi que la degaine de Kurt Russel dans NY 1997  :;):  

Puis j'ai decouvert Warcraft3 et ce dieu du MultiPLayer _NT_TillerMaN_ donc j'ai voulu rajouter un man a la fin et puis ca colle mieux avec la team...

donc mon pseudo le plus courant c'est =)C!S(=_SnaKemaN  ::aie::  

mais ca reste SnaKe en diminutif , ou Kalamar des fois (ca j'en rien pk ....)
sinon on m'appelle Gaston mais je ne sais pas pourquoi non plus.... ::lol::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Je ne peux pas aimer les serpents de chez moi.

----------


## SnakemaN

> Je ne peux pas aimer les serpents de chez moi.


hh je m'en doute en effet....
Ou sinon de treeees loin avec des jumelles..oukil zouli le mamba..... ::lol::

----------


## Adren

pour ma part il vient d'un de mes anciens pseudos de jeux videos

"Adrenaline" -> Adren

voila  ::aie::

----------


## Nemerle

for me: "Le cycle de Terremer" d'U. Le Guin

----------


## la drogue c'est mal

mon pseudo initial tait un vibrant homage  un groupe de musique mconnu en france : NTM

mon premier pseudo tait : PassPassLeOuinj
avec comme signature : il y a du monde sur la corde  linge

quelques jours apres mon inscription, j'ai eu un jolie message d'un GM (gentil modrateur) me disant qu'apres un breadstorming entre modo, ils ont dcid que je ne pouvais pas garder mon pseudo car ils ne pouvaient pas cautionner l'usage de la drogue. J'ai donc changer et c'est devenu :

PassPassLeOuinj => la drogue c'est mal
il y a du monde sur la corde  linge => il y a du linge sur la corde  linge

----------


## henderson

Mon pseudo vient de *Fletcher Henderson* qui ft pianiste, arrangeur et chef d'orchestre.

On lui doit en particulier les bases de l'orchestration "Big Band".

Il grava d'innombrables faces de 78T pendant les annes 1920 et 1930.

Bon nombre de ces faces sont de vritables bijoux tant du point de vue arrangement, orchestration ou interprtation !

----------


## SnakemaN

@La drogue c'est mal =>
J'avoue que j'attendais impatiement ton explication  ::lol:: 
En meme temps c'est normal on ne pas cautionner ca sur un forum public... ::aie::  
Cela dis je trouve que ca va  merveille avec ton avatar !  ::lol::   ::ccool::

----------


## Rcanada

Pour ma part, Rcanada (prononcer AirCanada) est le surnom d'un joueur de basket tres spectaculaire qui a commenc  joueur  Toronto, d'o le surnom.
Je parle de Vince Carter bien sur !! 
Pour ceux qui ne voyent pas c'est qui, c''est le gars qui est sur l'image de mon profil.

----------


## Elijha

_Elijha_ vient d'un hro d'Isaac Asimov (auteur de SF : Elijah Baley - Les cavernes d'acier).
Petite diffrence, l'inversion entre le 'h' et le 'a'  la fin. Pourquoi ? Je sais pas  :;): 
Mais, comme j'aimai bien, voila... maintenant, j'utilise plus souvent _Lijh_ comme pseudo.

----------


## Invit

Pour moi, je n'ai pas cherch trs loin...
George c'est car on m'a appel comme ca pendant trois ans complets et qu'on recommence (Allez savoir pourquoi on m'appelle George, mon vrai nom est Lucas...).
Le 7 vient du fait que George tait dj pris sur le forum et que dans l'cole o je me trouve, on a tendance  mettre des 7  la fin de plein de choses...

----------


## Celelibi

> apres un *breadstorming* entre modo


J'imagine trs bien les miettes de pain qui volent dans tous les sens.  ::lol::

----------


## cyberzoide

et ben moi, en Termnale, on m'avais surnomm gohuzoide : gohu pour Hugo (en Verlan) et zoide pour spermatozoide car je m'tait particulirement illustr en cours de biologie dans le chapitre sur la reproduction....
le prfix cyber est l pour donner une touche Internet  gohuzoide
ce qui donne cyberzoide qui n'est utilis par personne d'autre sur le net, est percutant et troublant... et peu donner lieu  des mtaphores files.... quisque mon slogan est : "le cyberzoide qui frtille"  :;):

----------


## Mattetfamilly

Un soir m'inscrivant une nouvelle fois pour l'utilisation d'un logiciel d'achanges ou de communication tout simplement, le serveur me propose vincent1967 comme pseudo...
Je ne supportes pas l'ide de porter un n d'identification voir ventuellement d'tre le 1967me vincent enregistr...

De colre j'ai Mattestenvancances... mais  la fin des vacances, cela ne le faisait plus... J'ai alors choisit en tant que chef de famille, Mattetfamilly...

Ce qui m'a dj valu une fois un collibet... Mais je n'entrerai pas dans les dtails...

----------


## Extra-Nitro

J'ai choisi mon pseudo quand je me suis inscrit a un jeu en ligne de science fiction. Mais c'est entierement invent, quand on cherche sur google dans image on voit une photo d'un anti moustic espagnol il parait! Sinon on trouve ma description sur DEV...

----------


## lilli1407

moi mon pseudo c'est plus ou moins une contraction de mon prenom complet de ma date de naissance. Le pseudo tout court ne passait pas sur certains sites et comme j'essaie de ne pas multiplier les pseudo et les mots de passe, voila ce que cela a donn.

----------


## Nemerle

> moi mon pseudo c'est plus ou moins une contraction de mon prenom complet de ma date de naissance.


'tain, on te dois le respect, hoo toi n en juillet 1914... ::mouarf::

----------


## lilli1407

> 'tain, on te dois le respect, hoo toi n en juillet 1914...


euh moi j'ecris la date en format franais jj/mm/aaaa et j'ai retir l'anne  ::D:

----------


## Jihnn

> "tamamanestgentille" ne renvoit rien sur google. C'est donc un pseudo libre ! je rigole...


Tu ris, mais je connais quelqu'un qui a comme pseudo "TaMamanQuiTaime" ^^

Je cherchais un pseudo unique, pas trop long, que je pourrai utiliser partout. J'essayais des combinaisons alatoires avec un "j" et un "h" (je sais pas pourquoi, j'aime ces lettres ^^).

Donc je suis tomb sur Jihnn, j'aimais bien et dans une recherche sur Google, la plupart des profils taient les miens. Le problme, c'est que c'est un peu court comme pseudo, et certains endroits (gmail entre autres) n'acceptent pas les pseudos en dessous de 6 lettres.

Donc je l'utilise o je peux ^^


Si vous voyez ThunderStroke, c'est parce que mon pseudo n'est pas chang pour l'instant ;o

----------


## davcha

Moi c'est une contraction de mon prnom suivi de mon nom.

J'ai un ami qui a choisi un pseudo franchement... pas vraiment compliqu, mais disons que c'est vraiment pas  a que tu penses quand tu cherches un pseudo.
Un jour il m'a expliqu que s'il avait choisi un pseudo comme a, c'tait pour retrouver, avec google, les sites sur lesquels il tait enregistr.  ::aie::

----------


## amazircool

Lol pour moi cest AmazirCool 2 mots, Amazir cest mon origine berbre (My From) et Cool cest Actife si vous volez ? ::lol::

----------


## K-Ka

Alors pour moi, il s'agit  la base d'un vieux jeu de mot on devait tre en 6ime.
Mon prnom est pierre et videment jeu de mots de 6ime ca c'est transform en caillou. Mais subtilit de mes camarades ils on finalement transform caillou en cacaille.

Puis voila les annes passant, la tradition s'est perptu, il y avait toujours quelqu'un des annes d'avants qui connaissait mon surnom pour le transmettre aux nouveaux et cela fait donc maintenant 11 ans que c'est comme cela.

Evidement cacaille ca fait pas trs bien crit, je les donc arrang en gardant la mme phontique ( a peu prs) pour K-Ka. Et gnralement maintenant c'est kaille.

Et voila des dizaines de personnes connaissent seulement kaille, tout le monde m'appelle comme cela partout c'est simple je ragis peut etre bien mme plus vite a kaille qu'a pierre.

----------


## Auteur

j'ai lu tous vos messages. On peut dire que certains se cassent la tte pour trouver un pseudo  ::lol::  

En ce qui me concerne... bien je sais plus.... ::aie::  Mais avec les moteurs de recherche, je suis partout !  ::lol::

----------


## narkhor

hello, moi j'sais plus trop pourquoi j'ai ce pseudo, si a trouve il sort d'un gnrateur, me souviens pas.

en tout cas, avec vos histoire de chercher son pseudo sur google, j'ai essay avec les diffrents pseudo que j'utilise, c'est impressionnant tout ce que j'ai trouv, des log d'irc qui date de ... des news ou j'avais post des comentaires et le truc qui m'a le plus choqu: les chansons que j'ai le plus cout avec Amarok car j'ai un profile sur last.fm et qu'amarok y envoie les infos pour propos des suggestions. autant dire que voir mon profile sur un site ou je n't jamais all  ::mouarf::

----------


## jmfmarques

Avec ce pseudo, simplement, nombreux sont ceux qui, en France, m'identifient immdiatement (car il ne s'agit pas d'un pseudo : jmfmarques pour Jacques, Michel, Franois Marqus).
Sur des sites trangers, par contre, j'utilise rellement un pseudo n'ayant rien  voir avec mes nom et prnoms.

----------


## dazz_x

Comme d'autres, l'histoire vient de loin !
Pour avoir dlir un jour sur un pseudo d'un chatteur (flying_tartiflette) que j'aurais bien voulu avoir invent, j'ai fini par sortir qu'une tartiflette volante tait toujours dpasse en vol par un canard spcial, le _canard blouissant_ (c'est dingue comme on peut avoir honte de certaines de ses vannes hors contexte quelques annes aprs  ::aie::  )... 
Ce qui nous donne Dazzling_duck. En projet de deug on devait crer un mini-OS, et il a fallu lui trouver un nom. On a pens  Dazz 1.0... puis le point est parti, ce qui a donn Dazz 10 puis dazz x (prononc "dazz iks").
D'o le pseudo...
Sur google, 3 rponses pour l'orthographe exacte dont deux pour dveloppez + un autre forum moins .... connu. 

PS : grce  ce post, je vient de m'apercevoir d'une certaine dyslexie --> depuis le dbut, je suis persuad que c'est wi*tch*ounet (et pourtant je l'ai vu crit un paquet de fois  ::oops::  )

----------


## Deadpool

Pour ma part, mon pseudo est en fait un sigle reprsentant mon nom complet ( rallonge).

(*D*avid*E* da *S*ilva *C*osta *EN*rique *T*orres)

C'est aussi le titre d'un film, d'un jeu, d'une chanson (de Fear Factory) etc...

----------


## zooro

Le mien vient d'une faute de frappe !
Je voulais taper Zorro et...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Scorpyosis

Le mien est un mix entre mon signe astrologique (lequel ?  ::mouarf::  ) et mon got pour la mythologie grecque. Mme si aprs vrification le suffixe sis se rvle vouloir signifier maladies non inflammatoires et/ou des tats chronique.

----------


## allyson

moi c'est Allyson mac Beal (je crois que ce n'est pas la bonne orthographe pour le prnom mais je prfre l'crire comme a)!
pourquoi ce pseudo? bah je m'identifie un peu au personnage (le ct rveuse, fofolle ...) de plus il parrait qu'avec la mme coupe de cheveux je lui ressemble  ::aie::  
voil  ::):

----------


## nebule

> de plus il parrait qu'avec la mme coupe de cheveux je lui ressemble  
> voil


Avec la boule  zro de ton avatar pas trop  ::lol::

----------


## allyson

c'est clair que non  ::lol::  quoi que ...  ::aie::

----------


## mphistopheles

moi, c'est assez simple, j'ai cout durant ma jeunesse un opera de Berlioz qui m'a beaucoup plus.

du coup j'ai lu la damnation de faust (goethe) et le personnage de mephistopheles m'a beaucou plus (cynique, civil, fin, manipulateur...).

je n'ai apris que bien plus tard qu'a mon grand dam blizzard en avais fait un de ses persos dans diablo II ce qui faisait que le pseudo est beaucoup plus rpandu qu'il devrais l'tre.

(quand au fait que l'avatar est un moine, demandez aux responsables VB)

----------


## shadowmoon

> (quand au fait que l'avatar est un moine, demandez aux responsables VB)


c'est en effet une belle histoire qui vaut le coup  :;): 
 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## zooro

> demandez aux responsables VB


...Bon, ben, s'il y a un responsable VB qui passe par l... on est curieux !  ::mouarf::

----------


## sovo

Mon pseudo a moi me viens de Tle. Pendant le premier cours de philo. Nous avons apris le mot *Sophos* (pour les non initier *amour de la sagesse*). Alors vu que cetait mon live motif (enfin presque) mes potes mon baptise Sophos (qui peut aussi vouloir dire *savant*) pour ne pas me prendre la tete sur la demande ils ont changer en *Sovos*, puis en *Sovo*. et voila c rester.

----------


## mphistopheles

> (...)Nous avons apris le mot *Sophos* (pour les non initier *amour de la sagesse*).(...)


sophos veut dire sagesse et non amour de la sagesse. c'est Philo (ou phili, je sait plus) qui veut dire amour (au sens de dsir, d'aspiration). dou l'a philosophie.

----------


## sovo

oups c'est vrai ca me reviens (merci mephisto, j'ai faillit dire des conneries heureusement qu'il y a quelqu'un qui s'y connais). Enfin bref ca viens de la.

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> sophos veut dire sagesse et non amour de la sagesse. c'est Philo (ou phili, je sait plus) qui veut dire amour (au sens de dsir, d'aspiration). dou l'a philosophie.


Philosophie  ::arrow::  amour de sophie.
La philo a t cre par un mec amoureux d'une sophie  ::aie::

----------


## BizuR

Je crois qu'avec ce genre de blague, le smiley "pas taper" n'a plus lieu d'tre, tu peux carrment sortir  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Ca va.. je sors  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## xavlours

> La philo a t cre par un mec amoureux d'une sophie


C'est plutt l'inverse : les parents qui veulent que leur fille soit sage l'appellent sophie.
Ceux qui veulent que leur fils soit un amoureux l'appellent Philippe.
Ceux qui veulent que leur fils soit un arbre l'appellent Sylvain (a fait pas de bruit, et il suffit de l'arroser)
Ceux qui veulent que leur fils soit un lion l'appellent Lon (plus difficile  lever mais trs pratique dans le mtro)
Ceux qui appellent leur fille Michelle veulent qu'elle aie des gross.. (je m'arrte l, il vaut mieux)
Ceux qui ont pas tout compris appellent leur fils Michel.

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

> Alors vu que cetait mon *live motif*


Humpf ! Elle est pas mal celle-l... Ce sera pas plutt ton _"leit motiv_" ? Enfin moi je dis a...  ::D:

----------


## zooro

Je dirais mme plus: "leitmotiv" en un seul mot  ::D:

----------


## Le Pharaon

Et toi Zooro ton pseudo vient de Zorro ?  ::D:

----------


## zooro

> Et toi Zooro ton pseudo vient de Zorro ?


Oui, c'est a quand on a du mal avec le clavier  ::mouarf::  
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...&postcount=152

----------


## mphistopheles

> C'est plutt l'inverse : les parents qui veulent que leur fille soit sage l'appellent sophie.
> Ceux qui veulent que leur fils soit un amoureux l'appellent Philippe.
> Ceux qui veulent que leur fils soit un arbre l'appellent Sylvain (a fait pas de bruit, et il suffit de l'arroser)
> Ceux qui veulent que leur fils soit un lion l'appellent Lon (plus difficile  lever mais trs pratique dans le mtro)
> Ceux qui appellent leur fille Michelle veulent qu'elle aie des gross.. (je m'arrte l, il vaut mieux)
> Ceux qui ont pas tout compris appellent leur fils Michel.


on peut continuer:
ceux qui veulent que leur enfant soit misricordieu l'appellent cment ou clmence
Ceux qui veulent que leur fils soit croyant l'apellent thophile ou amadeus (grec ou latin)
Ceux qui veulent que leur fille soit combatante l'apellent adelade
ceux qui veulent un enfant-roi (et  plus forte raison dieu) gocentrique et cytoyenement parfaitement consomateur  (et peut -tre coureur de jupons)l'apellent Zeus, etc...

----------


## Celelibi

> Ceux qui veulent que leur fils soit un arbre l'appellent Sylvain (a fait pas de bruit, et il suffit de l'arroser)


Merde c'est tout moi...
Je suis trs silencieux, il suffit de m'alimenter en lectricit et en rseau.  ::aie::

----------


## Betatesteur

lol, dsol de dtrrer ce topic  ::mouarf::  
Pour moi aprs avoir fait un rm -rf * sur le rpertoire root d'un serveur ddi, mes amis m'ont surnomm Betatesteur  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

Tiens, je pensais avoir dj rpondu  celui-ci...

Mon pseudo est le prnom de mon premier perso de JDR : C'tait un perso pour JRTM, un Hobbit nomm Mdinoc Lancepied...

----------


## Harry

Moi c'est phontiquement une partie de mon vrai nom et galement une partie de mon pseudo de quand je jouais a Duke Nukem 3D en multi (cre juste pour une partie et repris dans d'autres FPS depuis (DukeHarry)). 

Sinon hors developpement j'ai un autre pseudo : Althaz qui lui est le nom de mon premier perso de DAOC (et qui date d'il y  4 ans et que je joue encore).

(Je vais peut tre me faire reprer l  ::aie::  )

----------


## billynirvana

J'ai trois pseudos: billy (le srieux car c mon prnom), billynirvana (quand ce dernier est dj pris) et Kurt-Kobain dans les jeux vidos.


Cdlt,

Billy ou Kurt-Kobain ou Billynirvana

----------


## _solo

aaaaaaaaaah et moi qui oser pas poser la question ...... ::P:  

le mien il vient d'une boisson que j'etait en train de boire quand j'ai rempli le formulaire il etait ecrit en gros SOLOtm  et l'underscore c'est parce que le pseudo est deja pris

Et je rajoute si vous voulez un vrai pseudo de H1CK3r5 c'est par la 
http://www.rootcompromise.org/hhg/index.php

avec mon pseudo( _solo ) ca donne *Golden Wizard X*

mon vrai prenom (.....) ca donne *Network Nuker* un pseudo predestinee pour moi lol

----------


## Satch

> Et je rajoute si vous voulez un vrai pseudo de H1CK3r5 c'est par la 
> http://www.rootcompromise.org/hhg/index.php


Le miens donne "Logic Overflow" a me plait bien.

----------


## zooro

> Le miens donne "Logic Overflow" a me plait bien.


Avec mon pseudo: Extreme Venom
Avec mon nom : Cereal Toxin
Dcidment, je dois tre dangereux, moi !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

Sympa le lien.

Moi a donne :

- avec mon pseudo Developpez (Descent) : Black Override

- avec mon prnom : Stream Pulsar

- avec mon nom complet : Stream Wing 

Les 3 sont sympas j'aime bien.  ::D:

----------


## BizuR

Bon histoire d'en remettre une couche :
Pseudo DVP : Mercury Aardvark, et sans majuscule : Neon Wing
Pseudo 2 (Bizbizu) : Electric Storm, et sans majuscule : Techno Cypher
Prnom (Franck) : Skeleton Spider, et sans majuscule : Omega Apex

Ca donne des ides tous ces pseudos  :8-):  
Perso jprefere quand mme les pseudos sans majuscule (nonon, je ne dis pas ca parce que je ne sais pas ce que veut dire Aardvark !  :8O:   ::oops::   ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## BiM

De mon ct, mon pseudo donne Dark Magic Daddy (Je suis une fille, combien de fois faudra-t'il le rpter ?)
Avec mon prnom, Null Scorpion.
Et mon nom complet, Lawless Cowboy.

----------


## jbrasselet

Mon pseudo dvpez : Demon Adapter
Mon nom : R00t Overlord

la classe quand mme  :8-):

----------


## xavlours

> Et je rajoute si vous voulez un vrai pseudo de H1CK3r5 c'est par la 
> http://www.rootcompromise.org/hhg/index.php


xavlours => Holographic Harbinger X ... harbinger  ::koi:: 
prnom => Hyper Array
nom => Absent Spider

Bof bof, au moins, j'aurai appris un mot.

----------


## Pouic

> prnom => Hyper Array


Tiens, un qui a le mme prnom que moi  ::): 
Mais si on met une majuscule, c'est super la classe : 
*Super Elite Vampire*  ::D: 

Sinon, avec mon pseudo Dvp, a donne *Master Nightmare*, ce qui est quand mme aussi la classe  ::D:

----------


## random

> C'est plutt l'inverse : les parents qui veulent que leur fille soit sage l'appellent sophie.
> Ceux qui veulent que leur fils soit un amoureux l'appellent Philippe.
> Ceux qui veulent que leur fils soit un arbre l'appellent Sylvain (a fait pas de bruit, et il suffit de l'arroser)
> Ceux qui veulent que leur fils soit un lion l'appellent Lon (plus difficile  lever mais trs pratique dans le mtro)
> Ceux qui appellent leur fille Michelle veulent qu'elle aie des gross.. (je m'arrte l, il vaut mieux)
> Ceux qui ont pas tout compris appellent leur fils Michel.


michele vient de l'hbreu semblable  Dieu
michelle aurait donc des gross.. divines
quand  philippe cela vient du grec philae et hppos les parents seront dcus
( moins que la zoophilie ait de l'avenir)
ps j'ai choisi mon pseudo au hasard

----------


## Le Pharaon

> ps j'ai choisi mon pseudo au hasard


Tout  fait, le seul et unique pseudo qui parle de lui-mme. Bienque le hasard n'existe pas.

Ok pas de cour de philo ce soir




> Pour *Bujuman* regarder ici vous aurez une ide l dessus (ou du je sais plus)





> En wolof, buju signifie plonger dans la dche.

----------


## random

Le hasard nexiste pas ?

Voyons voir je laisse tomber une pice de monnaie, elle va rejoindre le sol suivant des lois qui dpendent de la gravitation et de larodynamisme cest la ncessit, il ny a pas dincertitude. Par contre elle retombera ct pile, ou ct face voire mme sur la tranche, suivant des lois qui appartient  la probabilit. La sensibilit aux conditions initiales est si forte que je ne peux connatre pour 1000 jets successifs le rsultat du nombre de pile ou de face. Jai une loi de probabilit qui me donne une fourchette de probabilits mais sans certitude. Mme avec une pice sans dfaut je peux obtenir 1000 tirages pile conscutifs cest le hasard qui en dispose. Les statisticiens disent quun vnement improbable ne se produit jamais, et que si dans une arme de chimpanzs tapant au hasard sur des machines  crire lun deux un jour tape le premier chapitre de la Condition humaine alors ce chimpanz sera Malraux lui-mme. Mais cest une fausse conception de linfini. Si je construis au hasard un nombre avec un d  dix faces en le lanant 3000 fois pour construire la partie entire, et autant de fois pour la partie dcimale je nobserverais aucun entier. Dois je en conclure que les entiers nexistent pas ?

----------


## Mdinoc

> La sensibilit aux conditions initiales est si forte que je ne peux connatre pour 1000 jets successifs le rsultat du nombre de pile ou de face


Ce que tu appelles ici "hasard" n'est pas hasard, a n'est qu'inconnu.

Tant que nous ne connaitrons pas tous les facteurs (et il est fort probable que nous ne les connatrons jamais tous) et leurs valeurs, il restera une part d'imprvisible.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Le hasard nexiste pas ?
> 
> Voyons voir je laisse tomber une pice de monnaie, elle va rejoindre le sol suivant des lois qui dpendent de la gravitation et de larodynamisme cest la ncessit, il ny a pas dincertitude. Par contre elle retombera ct pile, ou ct face voire mme sur la tranche, suivant des lois qui appartient  la probabilit. La sensibilit aux conditions initiales est si forte que je ne peux connatre pour 1000 jets successifs le rsultat du nombre de pile ou de face. Jai une loi de probabilit qui me donne une fourchette de probabilits mais sans certitude. Mme avec une pice sans dfaut je peux obtenir 1000 tirages pile conscutifs cest le hasard qui en dispose. Les statisticiens disent quun vnement improbable ne se produit jamais, et que si dans une arme de chimpanzs tapant au hasard sur des machines  crire lun deux un jour tape le premier chapitre de la Condition humaine alors ce chimpanz sera Malraux lui-mme. Mais cest une fausse conception de linfini. Si je construis au hasard un nombre avec un d  dix faces en le lanant 3000 fois pour construire la partie entire, et autant de fois pour la partie dcimale je nobserverais aucun entier. Dois je en conclure que les entiers nexistent pas ?


Contre verit ! 

Tu balance une balle dans un tube vertical qui fait pile-poil le mme diamtre : tu ai sur de sa trajectoire et de son point d'arrive ! Et pourquoi ? Ben parce que tu a pu determiner tous les facteurs qui ont regies sa trajectoire !

Alors imagine qu'on connaissent tous les facteurs de ta pice de monnaie ! Ben on saura o elle tombera : c'est juste une question d'equation et donc de mathematique !

Le hasard n'existe pas !

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Contre verit ! 
> 
> Tu balance une balle dans un tube vertical qui fait pile-poil le mme diamtre : tu ai sur de sa trajectoire et de son point d'arrive ! Et pourquoi ? Ben parce que tu a pu determiner tous les facteurs qui ont regies sa trajectoire !
> 
> Alors imagine qu'on connaissent tous les facteurs de ta pice de monnaie ! Ben on saura o elle tombera : c'est juste une question d'equation et donc de mathematique !
> 
> Le hasard n'existe pas !


CQFD  ::chin::

----------


## venegan

Pour aller plus loin ...

Si le hasard n'existe pas, est ce que le libre arbitre existe ?

----------


## zooro

> Pour aller plus loin ...
> Si le hasard n'existe pas, est ce que le libre arbitre existe ?


Quel rapport ? Le libre arbitre, c'est prendre une dcision par toi mme, sans influence extrieure (ou en tout cas avec le moins d'influences extrieures possibles).
A priori, le hasard n'intervient pas dans les prises de dcision. Sauf si tu joues tout  pile ou face  :;):

----------


## venegan

> ...
> A priori, le hasard n'intervient pas dans les prises de dcision. Sauf si tu joues tout  pile ou face





> Alors imagine qu'on connaissent tous les facteurs de ta pice de monnaie ! Ben on saura o elle tombera : c'est juste une question d'equation et donc de mathematique !
> 
> Le hasard n'existe pas !


Mettez vous d'accord !!! Si on peut calculer tous les facteurs intervenant lors d'un lancer de pices, alors on pourrait calculer et simuler tous les facteurs (chimique, physique, etc.) qui rgissent le comportement humain. Donc suivant cette logique il n'y aurait pas de libre arbitre ?


<mode: dans le sujet>
Mon pseudo il ne vient de nulle part. Je l'ai invent ...
</mode:dans le sujet>

----------


## la drogue c'est mal

> Pour aller plus loin ...
> 
> Si le hasard n'existe pas, est ce que le libre arbitre existe ?


avec l'arbitrage vido ca n'esite(era) pas (plus)

----------


## la drogue c'est mal

> Si on peut calculer tous les facteurs intervenant lors d'un lancer de pices, alors on pourrait calculer et simuler tous les facteurs (chimique, physique, etc.) tous les facteurs qui rgissent le comportement humain. Donc suivant cette logique il n'y aurait pas de libre arbitre ?


on ne peut cacluler que ce qui est modlisable  travers des lois mathmatiques. La psychologie n'entre pas dans ce critre.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Mettez vous d'accord !!! Si on peut calculer tous les facteurs intervenant lors d'un lancer de pices, alors on pourrait calculer et simuler tous les facteurs (chimique, physique, etc.) tous les facteurs qui rgissent le comportement humain. Donc suivant cette logique il n'y aurait pas de libre arbitre ?


Je repond au HS et on en reviens au pseudo (si quelqu'un veut ouvrir un post sur "croyez vous que la vie est assimilable au chiffre ? sans troll merci", je suis preneur).




> Le libre arbitre c'est quand on decide par soi-mme sans l'avis d'une autre *personne*. Toi tu melange avec l'avis objectif. Et non, evidemment l'avis objectif n'existe pas car tout depend des paramtres qui nous entoure. Ce qu'on appele subjectif n'est juste qu'une analyse des "datas" assimilles pas nos 5 sens pour une situation donne. Pour un plus grand debat, voir la phrase ci dessus.

----------


## zooro

> Mettez vous d'accord !!!


Mon expression tait (vraiment) mal choisie...  ::aie::  
Je voulais dire que si tu prends tes dcisions sans rflchir, en fonction de facteurs extrieurs (la faon dont la pice tombe par exemple), ce n'est pas du libre arbitre.




> <mode: dans le sujet>
> Mon pseudo il ne vient de nulle part. Je l'ai invent ...
> </mode:dans le sujet>


Donc le libre arbitre existe !  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Je repond au HS et on en reviens au pseudo (si quelqu'un veut ouvrir un post sur "croyez vous que la vie est assimilable au chiffre ? sans troll merci", je suis preneur).


C'est dj fait

----------


## cimbomlu

Moi c'est tout con ......Wolf, ou le loup un animal que j'aime bien.....et Brad parceque mes amis m'appelais (autrefois) Brad Pitt, avec des cheveux long, il y avait une certaine ressemblance avec la jaquette de 7 ans au Tibet. Donc mix qui a donn WolfBrad

PS: arf tromp...lol bas voil non l c'est Cimbomlu...zut me suis gour de pseudo bon ba cimbomlu, CIMBOM ou le surnom d'une quipe de football que j'aime bien et le "lu"  la fin pour dire que je suis un supporter de celle-ci...voil

----------


## zooro

> Moi c'est tout con ......Wolf, ou le loup un animal que j'aime bien.....et Brad parceque mes amis m'appelais (autrefois) Brad Pitt, avec des cheveux long, il y avait une certaine ressemblance avec la jaquette de 7 ans au Tibet. Donc mix qui a donn WolfBrad


Euh... ouais... mais ton pseudo, c'est pas WolfBrad, mais cimbomlu !  ::koi::

----------


## cimbomlu

Oui oui j'me suis tromp, j'utilise d'autres pseudos pour des jeux et autres, et j'ai pas fais gaffe a ce que j'avais crit ou plutot que j'tais enregistr sous cimbomlu sur Developpez.com... ::mouarf::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Oui oui j'me suis tromp, j'utilise d'autres pseudos pour des jeux et autres, et j'ai pas fais gaffe a ce que j'avais crit ou plutot que j'tais enregistr sous cimbomlu sur Developpez.com...


Je crois que ce n'est pas un hasard  ::D:

----------


## cimbomlu

> Je crois que ce n'est pas un hasard


Du au fait que je sois un peu footeux ??? ::mouarf::

----------


## gretch

Pour moi, cela vient des jeux de role,  

les Gretchins (ou gretch...) sont des especes de goblins, un peu plus petit, et un peu plus con, toujours avec ses "ptes" : tout comme moi quoi !!!!

----------


## trotters213

Pour ma part, a vient des Harlem Globetrotters (je parle des anciens, des lgendes, pas des nouveaux en carton un peu trop empats), on tait 3 potes  jouer au basket et  faire des freestyle et on a pris chacun un bout du nom : Harlem, Globe et Trotters.
Le 213 qui suit trotters n'est pas un vulgaire nombre au pif histoire de me diffrencier d'un autre trotters, NON c'est un groupe de musique que j'aime (j'aimais) : 213 (c'est(c'tait) du G-Funk pour les incultes  :;):  ).

----------


## loopback

No comment sur mon pseudo, suffit de faire un ifconfig et on comprendra.

----------


## giragu03

Moi c'est mon login d'IUT (4 premires lettres du nom, 2 premires du prnom, anne d'entre  l'IUT) car pas tellement d'ide de pseudo et quand j'ai cr mon compte c'tait juste aprs ma sortie de l'IUT.

----------


## onirisme

> onirisme, nom masculin
> Sens 1 Ensemble des phnomnes du rve.
> Sens 2 Pathologie caractrise par la production,  l'tat de veille, d'hallucinations comparables  celles du rve [Psychologie].


Moi a commence  dater, c'tait  l'poque ou pour moi internet tait sinonyme de drague. J'cumez les forum's et il y avait toujours une jeune damoiselle qui demandait :




> Ca veut dire quoi ton pseudo ?


(un peu comme ce post en fait...)

Et de l s'en suivait de longues heures de discussions dans lesquelles mon pseudo y rerfltait toute sa dfinition.

----------


## Astartee

Un jour o j'ai voulu me crer un compte quelconque sur le net et que je me creusait la cervelle pour me trouver un nom, "Astart" m'est pass par la tte.
J'ai mis deux e parce que l'accent n'aurait pas convenu pour une adresse mail (ok, j'avoue, le "compte quelconque" c'tait sur hotmail, il me fallait une adresse bidon) enfin en vrai de vrai je n'ai pas du tout rflchi  l'orthographe sur le moment

Par contre je ne savais vraiment pas d'o venait ce nom.  ::aie:: 
Alors j'ai cherch sur internet... Je suis tomb sur une reine difie de la Babylonie d'il y a quelques milliers d'annes, et dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler !
Ce n'est qu'il y a peu que j'ai trouv d'o me venait ce nom : de _Zadig_.

----------


## Le Pharaon

Moi mon premier pseudo c'tait Bujuman, et le password c'est mon pseudo actuel. Maintenant j'ai invers les deux.  :8-):

----------


## Maxoo

> Moi mon premier pseudo c'tait Bujuman, et le password c'est mon pseudo actuel. Maintenant j'ai invers les deux.


T'es en train de nous donner ton mdp l ??

Edit : j'ai essay c'est pas a ...  ::aie::

----------


## Davidbrcz

Moi c'est mes initial de mes prnoms/nom (celui de ma mre + celui de mon pre que je pourrais porter)
David Benjamin Roger Cme Zimmring

----------


## Beldom

Oh, ca fait longtemps que j'avais pas rpondu  un sujet comme ca ^^
Mon pseudo est extrait de 2 sries de bouquin d'un seul auteur, mme si ca peut ne pas se voir... 
Il devrait s'crire Beldomi et non Beldom, mais j'avais que 6 lettres d'autorises le jour o je l'ai invent pour un jeu...

David Edding et sa dcalogie de la Belgariade et la Mallore nous donnent la cl de la premire partie de mon pseudo, 'Bel', qui est le prfixe qu'un Dieu (le gentil) donne  ses disciples, des sorciers. Le bel venant de Belful de mmoire, qui signifie bien-aim, toujours de mmoire.

La fin du pseudo est un titre, celui de chef de clan, donn  celui dirigeant les Pelo, peuple nomade plus ou moins pillard. Etant leader d'un clan sur un jeu  cette priode, je trouvais que ca collait bien. Le Domi se trouve dans la Trilogie des Joyaux, toujours de David Eddings  :;): 

J'espre vous avoir bien soul mais donn l'envie de lire ces romans ^^

----------


## dpourdid

Moi mon prnom c'est Didier => donc D pour Didier
et comme pas mal de monde m'appelle Did => ben dpourdid... cqfd  :8-):

----------


## bassim

pas plus beau que mon prnom  :8-):

----------


## haltabush

Moi, je vous laisse deviner  ::):

----------


## Deadpool

> Moi, je vous laisse deviner


C'est en rapport avec le fait que tu n'aimes pas l'action de l'actuel prsident des Etats Unis?

----------


## haltabush

Oui  ::oops:: 
Je tiens  prciser que c'tait dj le cas avant son lection, je savais juste qu'il tait pro peine de mort et un peu intgriste. Non, intgriste n'est pas le mot exact, mais du moins  orientation religieuse. On peut pas dire qu'il soit trs laque, heing.
Enfin j'arrte, on est pas dans le forum politique, et on va viter les trolls, c'est interdit les trolls dans la Taverne (ya que un balrog d'autoris)

----------


## pseudocode

Double signification:

"Pseudocode" = langage de programmation simplifi

"Pseudocode" = contraction des concepts de "pseudonyme" (pseudo) et de "mot de passe" (code), necessaires pour s'inscrire et d'identifier sur les forums.

Les mauvaises langues ajouterons que c'est aussi le diminutif de "pseudo codeur du dimanche"...  ::aie::

----------


## Yorglaa

Ben pour moi il s'agit d'un cri de jouissance de Clark Gaybeul (le chat) dans une BD de Edika...

----------


## Le Pharaon

> T'es en train de nous donner ton mdp l ??
> 
> Edit : j'ai essay c'est pas a ...


Est ce que tu as test toutes les combinaisons possibles ? BUjumAn, bujuMAn ... ? (le a pouvant tre remplac par un *@* et les u par des **  )  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Ben moi c'est assez difficile  expliquer comme pseudo...
Alors en fait j'ai un chien et il s'appelle ...... Aitone

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ben moi c'est assez difficile  expliquer comme pseudo...
> Alors en fait j'ai un chien et il s'appelle ...... Aitone


Noooooooonnnnnnnn....  :8O:

----------


## Skyounet

T'avais pas dj rpondu  ce thread d'ailleurs ?

Sinon ou est-ce que t'avais dj racont a  ::koi::

----------


## Aitone

> T'avais pas dj rpondu  ce thread d'ailleurs ?


N'empche que j'tais persuad y avoir rpondu mais j'ai pas retrouv ma rponse...

----------


## mlny84

Je dpoussire une vielle discussion que j'avais lu entirement un jour o je n'avais rien d'autres  faire  ::roll::  , mais il y a pleins de nouveaux (et d'anciens) qui n'ont pas rpondu...

Pour ma part, il suffit de rajouter 2 voyelles  mlny et on obtient mon prnom (phontiquement). Il provient d'un dlire avec une copine en Seconde (a date !), elle m'appelait "Mlonaille"  ::aie:: 

Je n'ai jamais crois une personne avec ce pseudo sur le net.

Pour developpez, comme il fallait un pseudo avec plus de 5 caractres, j'ai rajout un numro.

----------


## mordrhim

Le mien vient des trfonds de mon cerveau insondable.

Je n'ai jamais rencontr mon pseudo sur le net ... enfin si une fois je me suis dit 


> Mer*e on m'a copi .... Ah! non c'est moi en fait.

----------


## piro

> Pour developpez, comme il fallait un pseudo avec plus de 5 caractres, j'ai rajout un numro.


Tu as vu ca o?
Le mien en a que 4...

----------


## mlny84

> Tu as vu ca o?
> Le mien en a que 4...


Ben, quand je me suis inscrite (Septembre 2007), je ne pouvais pas mettre un pseudo de 4 caractres (message d'erreur lors de mon inscription). 
Si un modo passe dans le coin et peut confirmer mes dires...

----------


## Deadpool

> Ben, quand je me suis inscrite (Septembre 2007), je ne pouvais pas mettre un pseudo de 4 caractres (message d'erreur lors de mon inscription). 
> Si un modo passe dans le coin et peut confirmer mes dires...


C'est peut tre une contrainte apporte par le passage du forum en vbulletin.

----------


## newbie57

Salut,

Moi, j'ai pas cherch bien loin. Lorsque je me suis inscrit sur Developpez, je dbutais en Delphi et le chiffre est mon dpartement  ::mrgreen:: 

PS: je resterai toujours newbie en quelque chose donc mon pseudo reste d'actualit  ::mouarf::

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

Un jour je suis all chez un amis pass la soire puis je suis rest dormir..
Le matin on petit-dejeune et l il sort des crales avec un castor dessus..

Ca me fait rire ( oui bon c'etait le matin ca va ! ) alors je commence  faire le bruit du castor... Mon pot est amricain et un castor en anglais se dis _beaver_. Donc BeaV est le diminutif de beaver bien que je n'ai rien  voir avec un castor  ::mouarf:: 

Enfin voil c'est rest !

----------


## Boulken

Salut  tous

Pour ma part, c'est le diminutif de mon perso en tant qu'animateur en astronomie : Boulaouane Kenobi. Le Boulaouane tant un vin originaire du pays o sont ns mes parents et qui reprsente mes particularits en terme de choix mystiques (Dr de ne pas suivre l'Islam quand on a des parents musulmans  ::aie:: ) et Kenobi pour l'esprit "Star Wars" qui colle bien  quelqu'un qui montre les toiles avec un lazer vert pour partager avec le plus grand nombre les histoires qui peuplent notre ciel nocturne et faire dcouvrir les merveilles de notre univers et la place que l'on y occupe...

A trs bientt peut tre sous les toiles autour d'un tlescope et d'une bonne bouteille.  :;):

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

Pour ma part, rien  voir avec le film avec Uma Thurman et Ben Affleck, ca date de mon premier ordinateur (dbut annes 90) o mon pre m'a donn ce pseudo, qui est rest depuis. Outre le fait qu'il y a eu le film, mes initiales sont JP et je joue aux echecs (interjection check en anglais).
L'autre pseudo (Pioupiou) est un mix entre le poussin de plusieurs kilos qui hurle, mode pokmon, et le bruit d'un silencieux (je suis gamer dans un FPS assez connu)...

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

jpcheck rush souvent en B le soir alors que ca femme l'attends !

----------


## Manumation

Bonjour  tous,

Je trouve ce topic super-intressant, on devrait le mettre en post-it !

Mon pseudo vient en fait de la contraction de "Manu" et du mot "Animation" (du temps o j'en ralisais...)
Donc "*Manumation*" !!!  :;): 

Et bien sr unique !

Je trouve que le fait que je sois le seul  possder ce pseudo est trs important, c'est une "marque de fabrique" !

Donc si vous avez  faire  des copieurs sur le net (vous pouvez m'avertir d'ailleurs), sachez que le vrai *Manumation* est sur Dveloppez !


*!! Attention !!* Il faut le prononcer  l'anglaise --> "Manumcheune"


*EDIT :* 

Aprs vos pseudos, expliquez le choix de vos avatars --> http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=499732

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

> !! Attention !! Il faut le prononcer  l'anglaise --> "Manumcheune"


Mdr ! je viens de me rendre compte que je dois etre dislxique !

Je croyais lire : *Mamutation*  ::aie::  ::aie:: 
Ce qui n'a rien  voir  ::mouarf::

----------


## Manumation

> Mdr ! je viens de me rendre compte que je dois etre dislxique !
> 
> Je croyais lire : *Mamutation* 
> Ce qui n'a rien  voir


Tu voulais dire "*dyslexique*"...?  ::aie:: 

Effectivement !  ::mouarf::

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

huhu  ::oops::

----------


## LooserBoy

Quand j'ai comenc  travailler, il y avait une emission radio le matin avec des sketchs sur des supers hros aux pouvoirs trs trs spciaux: les XXsmalls. avec
TraveloBoy, ProutGirl, etc... qu'on coutait entre collgues en se bidonnant dans les transports en commun.
Lors d'une soire (bien) arose, on s'est donn des noms dans le mme genre et s'est rest surtout que les gens pensent souvent aux "Indestructibles" (avec IndestructiBoy), il n'imaginent mme pas depuis combien de temps ca dure...

----------


## zodd

mon speudo vient d'un personnage entour de mystere et immortel tir d'un manga que j'adore: "berserk".

----------


## Skyounet

> mon speudo vient d'un personnage entour de mystere et immortel tir d'un manga que j'adore: "berserk".


Rah j'ai vu la manga, et faut que je lise le manga maintenant comme a s'arrete d'un seul coup.

----------


## Deadpool

> mon speudo vient d'un personnage entour de mystere et immortel tir d'un manga que j'adore: "berserk".


Pfff zodd, c'est juste un boeuf.  ::aie:: 

Skullknight, a c'est la classe.  ::lol::

----------


## Skyounet

> Pfff zodd, c'est juste un boeuf. 
> 
> Skullknight, a c'est la classe.


Griffith c'est la classe.

----------


## mlny84

> Rah j'ai vu la manga, et faut que je lise le manga maintenant comme a s'arrete d'un seul coup.


[HS]
L'anime ne montre qu'une toute petite partie du manga, qui n'est pas fini et continu de sortir actuellement.

+1 pour Griffith  ::king:: 

[/HS]

----------


## zodd

> Griffith c'est la classe.


BAh gastu c'est la classe..lol. mais zodd est le seul  lui avoir tenu tte.. sauf dans le jeu sur dreamcast o gats c'etait moi.. ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> BAh gastu c'est la classe..lol. mais zodd est le seul  lui avoir tenu tte.. sauf dans le jeu sur dreamcast o gats c'etait moi..


Ouais mais ton zodd il s'est fait matriser par le Skullknight.  ::mouarf:: 

Et pis Griffith franchement j'aime pas du tout, il est trs effmin.   ::aie:: 

Aucun charisme par rapport  Guts, le Skullknight et Zodd enfin c'est mon avis.  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

> [HS]
> L'anime ne montre qu'une toute petite partie du manga, qui n'est pas fini et continu de sortir actuellement.
> 
> +1 pour Griffith 
> 
> [/HS]


Vi vi je sais c'est toute la partie avant l'eclipse, et je veux savoir ce qui se passe, ceci dit l'anim reprend assez bien le manga j'ai trouv et niveau dessin c'est les mmes.

----------


## zodd

> Ouais mais ton zodd il s'est fait matriser par le Skullknight. 
> 
> Et pis Griffith franchement j'aime pas du tout, il est trs effmin.  
> 
> Aucun charisme par rapport  Guts, le Skullknight et Zodd enfin c'est mon avis.


Oui mais quand j'ai choisi mon pseudo j'avais vu que la srie anime.. du coup je connaissais pas skullnight..  ::aie:: 
Mais carrment d'accord que griffith est limite insupportable..lol. aucun charisme par rapport aux 3 autres..
Sinon suis aussi bien fan de Caska  ::mrgreen::

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

... Hier soir j'ai achet une baguette et des croissants ...

 ::marteau::

----------


## vedder

le mien est le nom du chanteur de pearl jam

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

il est noir ?  ::aie::

----------


## Pouic

> il est noir ?


Et il respire fort ?  ::aie::

----------


## Heureux-oli

Moi c'est facile, ce n'est en rien phontique.

Heureux, c'est suite  mon passage d'une ligne modem 56 K  l'ADSL  et oli, ce sont les trois premires lettres de mon prnom.

----------


## Auteur

> Moi c'est facile, ce n'est en rien phontique.
> 
> Heureux, c'est suite  mon passage d'une ligne modem 56 K  l'ADSL  et oli, ce sont les trois premires lettres de mon prnom.


ah ? Moi j'avais une autre ide sur l'origine de ton pseudo : "heureux au lit"  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Heureux-oli

> ah ? Moi j'avais une autre ide sur l'origine de ton pseudo : "heureux au lit"


J'ai quand mme dit que ce n'tait pas phontique !

Pour un pseudo crit, ce serait un comble.

----------


## Auteur

> J'ai quand mme dit que ce n'tait pas phontique !
> 
> Pour un pseudo crit, ce serait un comble.


avant que tu ne l'crives, je ne le savais pas  ::oops::   :;):

----------


## afrodje

Le mien vient de la combinaison entre mon groupe ador (quand j'tais jeune  ::roll::  ) afroman, puis le surnom de jrmy (dj).  :8-):

----------


## Mamilie

C'est mon papou qui m'appelle comme a  ::oops::

----------


## Celira

Ce que j'adore quand on dterre des sujets comme celui-ci, c'est que la moiti des premiers posteurs ont chang de pseudos entre temps. Et comme il y en a un certain nombre qui n'ont pas pens pas  crire leur pseudo dans l'explication, a donne des posts un peu surralistes  ::mouarf:: 

Bon, pour l'explication quand mme : *celira*, c'est moi passe au shaker  ::aie::  Un certain nombre d'entre vous savent dj ce que je veux dire par l.  :;):  Les autres, z'avez plus qu' chercher  ::twisted::

----------


## LooserBoy

Vu que tu ne manque pas d'R, je dirais alice. Tu as mont une boite de fournisseur d'accs  internet et quand on t'apelle mme de chez nous, tu dbarques et tu fais devenir tout ce que tu touches transparent.
 ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Moi mon nouveau pseudo vient de lui :



 ::lun::

----------


## Manumation

> Vu que tu ne manque pas d'R, je dirais alice. Tu as mont une boite de fournisseur d'accs  internet et quand on t'apelle mme de chez nous, tu dbarques et tu fais devenir tout ce que tu touches transparent.


Houhou....Houhou  (Ben oui, la musique qui va avec...  ::aie:: )

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

hou - hou  ::yaisse2:: 








<<<<<<<<<<  ::pan:: 

EDIt : manumation trop rapide, on a eu la meme idee  ::king::

----------


## Manumation

> EDIt : manumation trop rapide, on a eu la meme idee


Les grands esprits se rencontrent !  :;): 

Ou plutt c'est dire  combien la campagne marketing a russi pour ce fournisseur d'accs !

----------


## LooserBoy

> Ou plutt c'est dire  combien la campagne marketing a russi pour ce fournisseur d'accs !


Houhou que le bourrage de mou houhou a t efficace... houhou...

[EDIT]J'ai cram un fusible, je crois que c'est claire!  :;):   ::P: [/EDIT]

----------


## Celira

::mouarf2:: 
On m'avait fait beaucoup de variantes, mais alice c'est la premire fois !
Et un point pour looserboy qui a trouv la bonne rponse. (et non ce n'est pas alice :p)

----------


## Manumation

Je trouve "Celira" trs joli...comme pseudo !  ::oops:: 

 :;):

----------


## Celira

> Je trouve "Celira" trs joli...comme pseudo !


Merci  ::oops::  et en plus quand tu cherches celira sur google, je suis le premier lien  ::yaisse2::  (en revanche les suivants, ce n'est pas moi  ::roll:: )

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

Cours de drague en direct  ::lol:: 

hou-hou  ::mouarf::

----------


## LooserBoy

> On m'avait fait beaucoup de variantes, mais alice c'est la premire fois !
> Et un point pour looserboy qui a trouv la bonne rponse. (et non ce n'est pas alice :p)


 ::king:: 

Dommage que ce ne soit pas alice, tu aurais pu nous faire un prix sur l'abonnement...  ::aie::

----------


## Manumation

> Cours de drague en direct 
> 
> hou-hou


Jaloux ?  ::aie:: 

*EDIT :* Le compliment n'tait bien sr pas une vaine tentative de drague subtile, je le pense rellement !

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

Non non j'ai dj ma Alice moi  ::aie:: 
Et elle me fait aussi hou - hou  ::yaisse2::   ::mouarf::  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

mon pseudo vien de mes initiales jp que je rpte 2 fois + 507 mon chiffre chanceux.

----------


## millie

> Moi c'est facile, ce n'est en rien phontique.
> 
> Heureux, c'est suite  mon passage d'une ligne modem 56 K  l'ADSL  et oli, ce sont les trois premires lettres de mon prnom.


Je croyais que c'tait Heureux qui comme Oli ! (heureux qui comate au lit)

----------


## Auteur

> Moi mon nouveau pseudo vient de lui :


par contre Deadpoolichou vient de *l*  ::mrgreen::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Deadpool

> par contre Deadpoolichou vient de *l*


 ::lol::   ::lol:: 

N'empche, presque 100 votants pour a, a me tue.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> N'empche, presque 100 votants pour a, a me tue.


100 votants, c'est trop peu, c'est pour a que le sujet a t remont  ::mrgreen:: 

Et puis ce pauvre Commodoudou tout juste 69 votants  ::(:  Allez, votez !!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Commodore

tout peut encore changer... ne votez plus !!

ou alors seulement dans le sondage pour Deadpoolichou

 ::oops::   ::lol::

----------


## Nzs26

Alors moi, NZs vient de l'abrviation de mon ancien pseudo de jeux online : Noemzhis ( pas top recherch je vous l'accorde). ::yaisse2:: 

Il a finit abrg pour le raccourcis et donner un cte un peu plus mystrieux : ce qui ne m'ont pas connus  l'poque 'gameuz' ne peuvent donc pas comprendre. C'est un peu le but recherch : faire une coupure avec la priode jeux mais en garder un brin pour la nostalgie.  ::P: 

Et comme il fallait plus de trois lettre, j'ai rajout mon dpartement, encore trs orginal !

NZs

----------


## Deadpool

> ou alors seulement dans le sondage pour Deadpoolichou


Pure dis pas a, du coup y'en a des nouveaux qu'on vot.  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu2000

L'un des douze...

----------


## Kerod

Moi c'est tout simplement l'association de mes deux prnoms

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

Kevin + Rodley ? Rodolphe ?

----------


## BiM

> Kevin + Rodley ? Rodolphe ?


Rodriguez !!  ::aie::

----------


## Kerod

> Rodriguez !!


Alors l  ::mouarf::  
C'est pas loin d'autant plus que mon vrai nom est un peu partout sur le site  ::lol:: 

ps : On s'est dj vu ? ou parl ?  ::roll::  il y a peu de monde qui m'appelle comme a.

@jpcheck : Ben tu as le premier il reste plus qu' prendre le dernier vu que BiM n'est pas loin.

----------


## pieroznight

Kevin - Rodrigue ???

----------


## Maxoo

> Kevin - Rodrigue ???


Bah voui, c'est facile c'est marqu sur son site DVP.

----------


## Sekigawa

Moi c'est un perso du mangas ROOKIES tourn  ma sauce... enfin j'ai modifi une lettre ^^

----------


## Rakken

Pour ma part, Rakken vient d'une histoire que j'avais commenc a crire quand j'tais gamin. Etrangement, ce n'tais qu'un personnage secondaire, mais allez savoir pourquoi, c'est lui qui est rest.
Au dpart, c'tait juste un pseudo pour poser des questions dans des forums de prog, parce que je ne voulais pas associer mon "vrai" pseudo au boulot. Puis ca c'est tendu, et je m'en suis mme servi pour un pbm. Mais a la base, mon "vrai" pseudo, n'est pas celui l. (et en suivant le lien dans ma signature, ca ne devrai pas tre trop dur a trouver ;-p)

----------


## Gueritarish

Il est temps d'apporter ma petite touche personnelle  ce topic dj pas mal fourni ^^
Bon, alors Gheritarish vient d'un village Loki (de son nom complet Gheritarish An'Loki que j'ai orthographi  ma faon...) dans lequel il a chapp de justesse  l'apprentissage de Chaman pour se retrouver guerrier du Chaos dans la maison d'Eodh. Cette boule de poil bleu se reconnait surtout par sa curieuse faon d'associer les couleurs de ses vtements... Il est le compagnon de bouclier du hros du Chaos : Cellendhyll de Cortavar..

Deux personnages tout droit sortis de l'imagination de Michel Robert et de son cycle : l'Ange du Chaos (excellent roman).
Voil, voil.. 
Pour la petite histoire, je voulais prendre Cellendhyll au dbut, mais je me suis finalement rabattu sur la boule de poil (surnom affectueux que donne Cellendhyll  Gheritarish) :p  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Chtulus

Bonjour,

Pour ma part :

Cthulhu est une crature de fiction imagine par l'crivain amricain Howard Phillips Lovecraft dans la nouvelle L'Appel de Cthulhu (1926). Mlange de mythologies europenne (le Kraken des Scandinaves) et du Proche-Orient (Dagon, le dieu-poisson des Philistins), Cthulhu est l'archtype du dieu cosmique monstrueux : d'apparence humanode, avec une tte de pieuvre et de grandes ailes filandreuses, il est vnr par des cratures dgnres, thme rcurrent dans l'uvre de Lovecraft.

Voil !!!

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Coucou,

Pour moi c'est un mix exotique entre une clbre hrone aux cheveux oranges dans un film de "SF" et d'un fabuleux chargeur de dmarrage avec lequel j'ai connu mes premires sueurs froides lorsque j'ai dbut sous linux  :;):

----------


## TheCaribouX

Mmmh un bte sketch de Laurent Gerra (... j'tais jeune et a me faisait rire) + l'interet que je porte  cette charmante bte. C'est bidon je sais mais.. on choisi ses amis, pas son pseudo...  ::roll::

----------


## _-Slash-_

Slash est un guitariste de hard l'ex de Guns N' Roses et actuel de Velvet Revolver.

Comme je les appelle, les zigouigouis autour du nick sont l pour se distinguer des autres nick Slash, a m'est venue d'IRC o on m'avait piqu mon pseudo pas original et j'ai donc ajout ces zigouigouis.

----------


## _solo

pas un seul u pseudo en rapport avec la drogue , le pr0n , et toussa vraiment les gens de DVP serait-il normal ( hmmmmm quel horreur je frequente donc des humanoides ici ).

----------


## alexrtz

> pas un seul u pseudo en rapport avec la drogue , le pr0n , et toussa


a dpend : ton pseudo c'est en l'honneur de certaines pratiques solitaires devant du pr0n aprs avoir pris de la drogue ????????

----------


## Celira

> pas un seul u pseudo en rapport avec la drogue , le pr0n , et toussa vraiment les gens de DVP serait-il normal ( hmmmmm quel horreur je frequente donc des humanoides ici ).


Effectivement, le forum est plein de cratures bizarres, issues d'un croisement entre un bot de spam et un texte de loi : les modrateurs  ::aie::

----------


## 19cmos83

*CMOS (Complementary Metal Oxide Semiconductor)*, technologie de fabrication de composants lectroniques et, par extension, l'ensemble des composants fabriqus selon cette technologie.



a+

----------


## gmotw

Great Master Of The World => gmotw.
Date de ma priode o j'tais jeune, innocente, motive, toussa toussa. (bon, j'avoue, en fait trouv en 10 secondes dans un lan narcissique chocolat  ::D: )

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

Ca va les chevilles  ::lol::

----------


## gmotw

a va, a va. Bon, je ne met plus que des tongs, mais on s'y habitue avec le temps  ::D: 
Conclusion: je mange moins de chocolat.

----------


## TheCaribouX

gnralement c'est l'absence de bras qui limite la consommation de chocolat, pas le type de chaussure qu'on porte... non?

----------


## 19cmos83

de bras ou de bouche ... quoi que ...

----------


## gmotw

En fait, a vient d'un raisonnement extrmement complexe que je vais tenter d'expliquer de manire comprhensible:
moins de chocolat => moins sous l'effet du chocolat => moins mgalo => moins les chevilles qui enflent => moins de tongs. ::mouarf::

----------


## Celelibi

> En fait, a vient d'un raisonnement extrmement complexe que je vais tenter d'expliquer de manire comprhensible:
> moins de chocolat => moins sous l'effet du chocolat => moins mgalo => moins les chevilles qui enflent => moins de tongs.


J'ai du mal  capter le passage de "moins sous l'effet du chocolat"  "moins mgalo".
Je connaissais l'effet aphrodisiaque du chocolat, pas son effet mgalogne.

----------


## Luc Orient

Un hros de BD dlicieux de la fin des annes 60 ...

Luc Orient

Hlas bien oubli de nos jours ...

Ah les petits jeunes  ! ... vous ne pouvez pas comprendre ...

----------


## SmOkEiSBaD

Bonjour  tous,
Premirement c'est un trs bon Topic  :;): 
Tout comme celui sur l'histoire des avatars, ce sont des bonnes ides, car c'est vrai que ce sont ces choses qui font "notre personnalit" virtuelle, c'est grce  cela que l'on nous identifie.

Pour ma part, tant un "hardcore gamer" depuis de longues annes, mon pseudo ne date pas d'hier. En fait je cherchais quelque chose qui sonnait bien, qui serait vraiment un "deuxime prnom". (Genre qui ferait bien dans les lans  ::D: )
De plus tant plutt contre la cigarette (Et oui un esprit sain dans un corp sain)..

ET PAF! SmOkEiSBaD est n... 

J'arbord galement un autre pseudo qui est X[n] (signifie "Nocif" en Chimie).

Voila vous savez tous  :;):

----------


## Poilou

> Un hros de BD dlicieux de la fin des annes 60 ...
> 
> Luc Orient
> 
> Hlas bien oubli de nos jours ...
> 
> Ah les petits jeunes  ! ... vous ne pouvez pas comprendre ...


Je ne peux que m'insurger !
c'est connu Luc Orient quand mme ! ses aventures sur Terango, et son enemi jur le professeur (docteur ?) Argos !
ou alors je suis plus dans la catgorie 'Jeune'  ::oops:: 

Sinon pour coller au sujet, mon pseudo est un driv de mon nom.

PS : Marc Dacier aussi c'est sympathique  ::):

----------


## omen999

> Hlas bien oubli de nos jours


sauf des anciens abonns au journal de tintin...
moi j'aimais bien rififi cr par mouminoux  ::aie:: 

sinon un hommage  un groupe de mtalleux californiens justement mconnus  ::mouarf:: 
http://www.omenbattlecry.com/FanClub.html

----------


## mr_samurai

Salut, 

Mon pseudo drive de mon compte de joueur de billard sur yahoo : samurai_2k5 .

Pour l'histoire du pseudo, c'est mes amis du billard qui m'appellent comme cela.

PS : 
rien  avoir avec la sauce samurai  :;): 

++

----------


## messier79

Salut

Mon pseudo n'a rien a voir avec un certain Jean-Marie.
Il vient en fait de l'astronome Charles Messier :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Messier

----------


## LooserBoy

> Salut
> 
> Mon pseudo n'a rien a voir avec un certain Jean-Marie.
> Il vient en fait de l'astronome Charles Messier :
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Messier


Et t'as trouv des trucs?  ::aie::

----------


## messier79

Pas vraiment  ::): , mais etant branche astronomie, j'ai choisi ce pseudo.
Petite precision supplementaire, l'objet messier 79 correspond, dans le catalogue Messier est un amas globulaire. C'est a dire une galaxie en forme de boule :
http://www.maa.clell.de/Messier/E/m079.html

----------


## Boulken

Salut messier79

Tres heureux de retrouver un mordu des toiles dans notre communaut de dveloppeurs. Je suis galement amateur d'astro depuis mes 7 ans et animateur tous publics dans des soires et des sjours partout en France.

Salutations cosmiques... ::yaisse2::

----------


## Couz02

Le mien vient du simple fait que tout le monde m'appel "couz" et puis le 02 ben je vous laisse deviner ^^

----------


## vinssieux

Alors , le mien vient de la combinaison de 2 mots , dans ma jeunesse :;):  , on me disait que j'tais vicieux (avec les filles) et comme je m'apelles Vincent , un jour un ami m'a apell Vinssieux ,et voila !!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Dennis Nedry

Pour ma part, les amateurs de Steven Spielberg devraient avoir un petit dclic.

Dennis Nedry est l'informaticien qui a conu le systme informatique de Jurassic Park.

je l'ai choisi parce qu'il ressemble assez bien  ma personnalit et mes mthodes de travail:
- Il mange tout le temps
- C'est le chaos complet sur son bureau
- Il a su concevoir de A  Z un logiciel ultra-volu... Bourr de bugs, mais c'est la seule personne capable de le maintenir en tat de marche.
- Il se sent exploit par son patron
- Il reste bosser en-dehors des heures de travail
- Il s'estime mal pay par rapport  ce qu'il vaut
- Il personnalise son environnement de faon  avoir des messages d'erreur les plus ridicules qui soit (non non non, vous n'avez pas dit le mot magique!)
- Il a des fonds d'crans plutt douteux sur son PC.
- Il ne commente jamais son code (d'aprs le roman), et a tendance  mettre des fonctionnalits qui n'taient pas prvues  l'origine, et qui n'ont aucun rapport avec le but de son travail, si ce n'est d'exploiter des failles du systme.

Bon, il a aussi tendance  laisser tomber son employeur au moment o on a le plus besoin de lui si la concurrence le paie mieux, mais a, c'est plutt normal.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Bon, il a aussi tendance  laisser tomber son employeur au moment o on a le plus besoin de lui si la concurrence le paie mieux, mais a, c'est plutt normal.


Il faut esprer que tu ne finiras pas comme lui  ::mouarf::

----------


## sango85

Perso, c est un article que j'avais trouve sympa : 


> Le jeudi 12 Aot, un femelle gorille de la Valle des Singes a donn naissance  son 2me fils, Sango ( Petite pluie du matin  en Swahili).


Mais n'allez pas dire que j'ai des origines singes...  ::aie:: 
Et le 85 pour le departement, pas pour l'annee de naissance...  ::king::

----------


## SmOkEiSBaD

> Perso, c est un article que j'avais trouve sympa : 
> Mais n'allez pas dire que j'ai des origines singes... 
> Et le 85 pour le departement, pas pour l'annee de naissance...


Sango ~ Sangohan, c'tait peut-tre des fans de DBZ dans le zoo  ::aie::

----------


## totojordi

Alors moi je m'appelle Thomas, donc Toto c'est un peu mon surnom.

Et pratiquant le basket depuis bientt 13ans, je suis un fan de Michael Jordan.

Comme TotoJordan sa faisait bizarre, je me suis dit "Totojordi" sa fait un peu mieux.

Bon c'est sr on se fout de moi sur le Xbox Live ("Ah salut Jordy ! j'ai 4ans et je suis petit (air connu)")

Mais bon, en gnral c'est qu'au dbut de la partie,  l'affichage du score final y'en  moins qui chante  ::king::

----------


## Chtulus

> ("Ah salut Jordy ! j'ai 4ans et je suis petit (air connu)"


C'est ce  quoi je penser !!!  ::dehors::

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

Jmichou => mon surnom
972 => pour mon dpartement d'origine (Martinique)  :;):

----------


## copin

Moi copin! Pous deux raisons.

- Quand j'tais petit trop timide pour demander leur prenom au copain que je me fesai! Je l'ai apel tous copain

- Mes amis m'appellent comme ca parce que je suis toujours copains avec tout le monde meme le gars que je connais pas.

Ensuite copin, in et pas ain, c'est pour se moquer d'un amie qui fesait toujours la faute d'orthographe. On file du temps le surnom m'est rest dans la vie.

----------


## steelspirit

steelspirit. Ce pseudo vient d'une poque trs trs trs lointaine o je pratiquais le tennis en club. A chaque match (je perdais souvent) je restais imperturbable, je ne craquais jamais, toujours zen malgr les 6/0 que je me prenais dans la tronche ... un jour, mon entraineur en me regardant jou a dis : "Lui, il a un vrai moral d'acier ... mais quel jeu de merde !". Voila donc j'ai repris ce terme moral d'acier que j'ai traduit en anglais ... pour le reste j'ai jug que a n'avait aucun intert  ::oops::

----------


## zandru

Ceux qui ont lu "la romance de tnbreuse" de M.Z.Bradley reconnaitront le nom du dieux des enfers de glace.
pourquoi je l'ai choisi ??? Heu... tout simplement parce-que j'aime bien le nom  ::mouarf::

----------


## Chtulus

Hello,




> Jmichou => mon surnom
> 972 => pour mon dpartement d'origine (Martinique)


Je garde un trs bon souvenir de la Martinique  ::mouarf:: 

J'ai eu la chance de pouvoir visiter tous ces coins (Guyane, Martinique, Guadeloupe) et c'est gnial...




> Ceux qui ont lu "la romance de tnbreuse" de M.Z.Bradley reconnaitront le nom du dieux des enfers de glace.


Tu pourrais m'en parler un peu en MP... Venant d'une fiction de LoveCraft (Non ben oui, pour moi !!!), j'aimerais bien en savoir plus...

(Je sais je suis faignant)  ::king::

----------


## HiRoN

HiRoN >> Pseudo que j'ai pris  l'poque ou je faisais du graffiti...

----------


## lozeu

Un halloween avec des potes on balanait des ufs et un copain dfonc a commencer   dlirer avec mon nom de famille et le mot "uf" depuis c'est rest... :;):

----------


## supersnail

Bah moi a fait longtemps que je suis inscrit et j'ai toujours pas rpondu :red:

Bon en fait,supersnail a vient du fait que j'adore les escargots (en anglais snail) et "super" parce que on fait bien superman alors pourquoi pas supersnail?  ::dehors::

----------


## harz62

Le mien vient du nom d'un massif en Allemagne (non je ne suis pas allemand d'ailleurs je parle pas un mot d'allemand !) et le 62 comme tout le monde doit se douter signifie le dpartement 62 correspondant  la rgion Pas de calais  ::roll::

----------


## lejailleur

Pour moi, quand j'tais plus jeune, une jaille signifiait une fte. Etant grand ftard, je me suis dis que lejailleur. Donc pour moi, lejailleur tait un superbe pseudo!!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## cadoudal56

Etant breton et recherchant un pseudo, j'ai ressorti du pass le nom d'un "hros breton" (tout dpend de quel cot on se place), le Gnral Cadoudal, chef de la chouannerie et auteur d'une rvolte bretonne durant la rvolution.
J'y ai adjoint le numro de mon dpartement et voila...

Maintenant j'aurais pu prendre le nom d'un des rois de Bretagne comme Nomno ou son fils Erispo ais bon... 

@+
cadou

----------


## Joe-La-Boule

moi a vient d'un trip avec un pote sur un chat  ::): 
Donc voil souvent on abrge : JLB  (a vous tonne ?  ::P: )

----------


## nolofinwe

bon alors pour les incultes, mon pseudo est un personnage de tolkien... dans le silmarillon, il s'agit du roi elfique qui a coup le pied de Morgoth  ::):

----------


## Polyfructol

Et bien moi c'tait au dos d'un shampoing, un Fructis si je me souviens bien !

_"Parce que je le vaux bien"_  ::fem::

----------


## chat hotplug

Moi je l'ai dj dis lors de ma derniere connexion il y a 4 ans environ... mes parents ont un gros chat gris a qui j'ai greff un port USB... C.F avatar
Je n'ai pas rellement greff le port : un coup de PovRay a l'epoque

----------


## pfeuh

Salut,

Pierre Faller -> P.F. -> phffe -> pfeuh. Sur certains forum, je suis oblig de rajouter un 67 (Bas Rhin) derrire, parce que mine de rien, pfeuh est une onomatope courante assez convoite comme pseudo.

A+

Pfeuh

----------


## Lyche

> Salut,
> 
> Pierre Faller -> P.F. -> phffe -> pfeuh. Sur certains forum, je suis oblig de rajouter un 67 (Bas Rhin) derrire, parce que mine de rien, pfeuh est une onomatope courante assez convoite comme pseudo.
> 
> A+
> 
> Pfeuh


C'est aussi un titre d'album d'un groupe de "hard" franais, Lofofora.

Le mien vient simplement de mon got prononc pour la ncromancie et ce qui touche  la mort dans les JDR. Mes potes ont rien trouv de mieux que m'appeller comme a. Mais tant donn que Liche/Lich sur le net c'est assez facile  trouver, et que j'ai une affection toute particulire pour la lettre "y", bah j'ai mis Lyche. (souvent on me parle d'un fruit, mais non, c'est bien la sale bestiole  laquelle je pense  :;):  )

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

mais sur les forums, on t'aime moyen, tout le monde parle d'anti lyche  ::aie::

----------


## BrItneY

> mais sur les forums, on t'aime moyen, tout le monde parle d'anti lyche


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Son pseudo me faisait penser  quelque chose, mais je trouvais pas quoi !!  ::king:: 

Le lee... euh... le lyche c'est mal ! Tout comme ce qui va avec !  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> mais sur les forums, on t'aime moyen, tout le monde parle d'anti lyche


j'ai fais quoi pour mriter a  ::(:

----------


## BrItneY

-> Notre second ami le Wiki !

----------


## Lyche

je suis pas un leecher !!! OUAIN on me prend pour ce que je ne suis pas  ::(:

----------


## DoubleU

Faut que j'explique moi ou pas?  :8-):

----------


## Lyche

tu vas bientt dmnager d'ailleur, tu vas aller vivre o aprs la maison blanche?

----------


## haltabush

> Faut que j'explique moi ou pas?


raaaaaahhh!!!
(:p)

----------


## Rakken

Ou alors maintenant tu vas devoir demander  changer de nom, pour t'appeler HautBama ^_^

----------


## Maxoo

> Ou alors maintenant tu vas devoir demander  changer de nom, pour t'appeler HautBama ^_^


Roh ... HautBasMat plutt !!

----------


## TheCaribouX

> Roh ... HautBasMat plutt !!


j'aurais dit auBasMot  ...

 ::dehors::

----------


## chaplin

Au quotidien, mes prestations sont des sktechs, et j'essaye de faire de mes projets des oeuvres. Et oui, mme en informatique on peut piquer des fous rires avec les chefs et les clients, mme quand la situation est dramatique  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## Hatchepsout

Personnellement j'ai changer mon pseudo 3 fois au dbut c'tait mon vrai prnom c'tait sympa mais pas unique aprs j'ai dcider de le changer au prnom d'une actrice indienne (kajol) ben des gens me demande si j'ai un nouveau film  ::?:  et d'autres me dis ohh kajoline si doux si line  ::furieux:: 

et enfin j'ai dcider d'tre une reine  ::aie:: 

ca me va na?!  ::king:: 

je sais je sais .....

ben pour ceux que ne connais pas encore Hatchepsout voila ici

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

ah, deir el barhi ( moins que ca ne soit deir el medineh), la valle des reines  ::): 

par contre ca te gene pas d'tre reprsente sous forme de cornue  ::aie::

----------


## maya

Salut ; 

ben moi je suis fan de MAYA l'abeille  ::yaisse2:: , et c'est clair  ::mrgreen:: 
PS : mon avatar  :8-):

----------


## f-k-z

Pour ma part:
F-k-z pour Fkz, ce qui correspond a l'abbrviation de mon pseudo habituel:
Fafner [_KeyZee_]
Avec Fafner qui fait rfrence au dragon, de la lgende de Siegfried (Mythologie allemande). quiconque se baigne dans son sang devient invulnrable (sauf que y a tjs une feuille qui vient se mettre la ou il faut pas)
[_ : pour le fun
Key: pour la cl en anglais :p
Zee: pour le paradis dans je ne sais plus quelle langue morte
_] : pour le fun encore
Voila voila

----------


## pi-2r

pi-2r

pour les raisons suivantes:
-"pi" pour la rfrence au signe mathmatique  ::): 
-"2r" car le prnom pierre s'crit avec deux "r"  :;):

----------


## SirDarken

Le mien date un peu, en faite il vient de la Caverne de la rose d'or, le mchant sorcier s'appelai Darken, tant fan d'heroic-fantasy je l'ai transform en SirDarken, et depuis je le garde ca fait 12 ans  prsent ^^

----------


## Rakken

> Le mien date un peu, en faite il vient de la Caverne de la rose d'or, le mchant sorcier s'appelai Darken


Mais alors, Terry Goodkind aurait plagi ?

----------


## Lyche

L'uvre de Goodkind est suffisamment complte pour ne pas mriter d'tre traiter de plagia. Il a quand mme fait quelque chose d'extra-ordinaire dans ses bouquins. Reprendre 1 nom, sur une srie de 11 bouquins ce n'est pas excessif il me semble.

----------


## Rakken

'ffectivement, mon message prcdent manquait d'un smiley, c'tait videment une boutade  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Sunchaser -> un film ...

----------


## Momodedf

A l'poque je jouais un person s'appelant Moriar (rapport au personnage spciale Moriar dans wharhammer 40K) et on m'appelait souvent momo.

Et comme momo je crois que c'tait dj pris et que quand je me suis inscrit j'tais en stage chez EDF ben a a donn momodedf  ::D:

----------


## SirDarken

Darken est diffrent de Darken Rahl , il faut considrer Darken un peu comme un prnom, du moins je le voie comme cela, il existe aussi aujourd'hui une bande dssin du nom de Darken, donc bon je devient connu  force  ::mouarf:: 

Si je reprend le lien en plus



> Les Personnages Principaux Richard Rahl  Kahlan Amnell  Zeddicus Zul'Zorander  Cara  Adie  Warren  Verna  Annalina  Jagang  Darken Rahl  Nathan Rahl  Jennsen Rahl  Dell Brandstone  Rachel  Benjamin Meiffert  Tom  Nicci  le Gardien


Alors je retrouve Cara(mail) , Dell , Tom(Cruise), Adie(bou), ect
Joke Inside hein  ::mouarf::

----------


## talapoga

Hello,

"talapoga", mot de passe gnr automatiquement dans mon premier boulot en info.
Ailleurs, je m'appelle aussi "uke" comme en Aikido.
On me trouve sur google avec mon vrai blaze (Du cot d'OOo surtout) ;-)

----------


## supersnail

[mode noob]
C'est quoi un blaze?  ::aie:: 
[/mode noob]

----------


## Skyounet

> [mode noob]
> C'est quoi un blaze? 
> [/mode noob]


Son vrai nom.

----------


## SoftAbdou

Bonjour tout le monde 



> ben moi je suis fan de MAYA l'abeille , et c'est clair...


Je confirme  ::mrgreen:: 
par contre mon pseudo est compos par Soft et Abdou (mon nom) trs facile  ::aie::

----------


## FR119492

C'est tout bte: quand je suis venu pour la premire fois sur ce site, j'ai essay de prendre comme pseudo le surnom qu'on me donnait quand j'tais tudiant, mais il a t refus comme tant dj pris. Alors j'ai tap la deuxime chose qui m'a pass par la tte: le numro de plaques d'immatriculation de ma voiture (la premire tait le code de ma carte de crdit, mais a, je garde pour moi!)
Jean-Marc

----------


## pi-2r

> Alors j'ai tap la deuxime chose qui m'a pass par la tte: le numro de plaques d'immatriculation de ma voiture (la premire tait le code de ma carte de crdit, mais a, je garde pour moi!)
> Jean-Marc


 ::mouarf::   ::king::

----------


## Alvaten

Pour ma part c'est une invention.
J'avais besoin d'un nom pour un Xme jeu et l'ide m'est venu. Depuis je le garde car il sonne plutt bien.
C'est en partie inspir de "Valten", un personnage du monde de Warhammer.

----------

